# Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!



## BöhserZwerg (19. April 2009)

Hallo!
Jeder von euch ist bestimmt schonmal mit der Disskusion "Angler sind Tierquäler" konfrontiert worden.Nun weiß man als Angler natürlich das diese Diskussion unnütz ist,da wir alle den Fischen so wenig Schmerz wie möglich zufügen wollen.Kein vernünftiger Angler hat Freude daran den Fisch zu quälen.Wir Angler wissen viel mehr über Natur und Fisch als die Leute die uns als Tierquäler beleidigen.Die meisten Leute die tatsächlich ein Verbot unseres Hobbys fordern,haben sich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mit dem Thema Anglen auseinander gesetzt.Sie meinen wir wären widerliche Menschen die die Tiere nicht vernünftig behandeln würden.Ihn vielen Disskusionen über dieses Thema merke ich immer wieder ,wie wenig die Leute über das Angeln wissen.In einem Forum habe ich folgende Diskussion gefunden:

http://www.vogelforen.de/showthread.php?t=69866

Nun finde ich wenn diese Leute über unser Hobby aufgeklärt wären,hätten sie keinen Grund mehr gegen das fangen von Fischen.Wie also konnten wir die Unstimmigkeiten zwischen uns und den Gegnern des Angeln aufklären?

Bitte schreibt eure eigene Meinung und Vorschläge dazu.Was haltet ihr davon? Seid ihr meiner Meinung? etc.


----------



## Student (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Nun finde ich wenn diese Leute über unseren Sport aufgeklärt wären,hätten sie keinen Grund mehr gegen das fangen von Fischen.Wie also konnten wir die Unstimmigkeiten zwischen uns und den Gegnern des Angeln aufklären?



Kannst du es ihr verübeln?



> Ein Haken im Maul, einen Schlag auf den Kopf oder gleich einfach ersticken lassen - na danke für's Gespräch!!
> Mein Freund will es demnächst sogar mit einem Elektroschocker ausprobieren, ob der Fisch da dann schneller tot



Es gibt leider schwarze Schafe und ihr Freund gehört wohl dazu. Wenn meine Freundin in einem 20 x 30 cm Käfig Vögel züchten würde, hätte ich hier auch schreiben können "Vogelzüchter sind Tierquäler" - Was meinst du, was dort im Forum dann diskutiert wird? :m

Einfach nicht drüber nachdenken oder antworten. Tierquäler gibt es überall, das hat aber mit dem Angeln nix zu tun. Wer von den Aquarianern ist denn fähig, einen kranken Fisch waidgerecht zu töten? #c

Lass die Diskussion einfach, das ist das beste...


----------



## DerAngler93 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Solche sollen ml ruhig sein. Die die im Winter übers Eis laufen müssen usw das sind Tierqüaler, weil die Fische sich erschrecken hekisch werden aber das Herz nicht genung pocht. Also ohne Worte und das in dem Forum was du gezeigt hast ist ja mehr als lächerlich. Die haben doch keine Ahnung. Am besten noch ersticken lassen und kein Angler kümmert es. Denen kann man nur sagen Informieren-->Überlegen-->Posten |gr:


----------



## Canna (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Das mit dem Aquarium stimmt ^^ Und ausserdem sind die Regeln beim angeln in Deutschland soo stark das man demm Fisch nicht wirklich schadet


----------



## Ollek (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Ok - auch ich esse Fisch, aber da ist er halt nun mal schon tot und tiefgefroren und ich rede mir ein, er wurde ja nicht extra wegen mir raußgeholt.



|bigeyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Nein der wurde im Garten von Veganern für Vogelfreunde angebaut und heisst eigentlich Sojatofu#q

Jungs locker bleiben das ist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 mehr nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Lenzibald (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Servus. Schön langsam hängen mir die Diskusionen zum Hals raus. Ja Angler sind zu einem gewissen Grad Tierquäler. Ich bin selbst seit über 30jahren Angler und ich kann damit leben wenn ich als Tierquäler bezeichnet werde. Alleine wenn ich schon höre Angelsport. Angeln ist kein Sport sondern höchstens ein Hobby. Sport sind für mich Castingbewerbe. Denkt mal drüber nach Leute.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

mh, 13 Gäste in dem verlinkten Forum, wer könnte das wohl alles sein;-)
ne, lass die Unwissenden weiter in Unwissenheit ruhen. Bekehren kann man da so gut wie keinen, außer in einem persönlichen und guten Gespräch. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Rotzbarsch (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Student schrieb:


> Kannst du es ihr verübeln?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ich* bin fähig meine nicht mehr zu helfenden Zierfische einen vorm Kopf zu hauen!!!*Danke!#q*


----------



## DerAngler93 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Naja wir töten Fische. Na und. Die meisten machen es sehr schnell sodas dem Fischh das Leid erspart bleibt. Soll man auch verbieten Fliegen zu töten oder wie? Einfach nur lächerlich solche Diskussionen wo sich meistens wirklich welche beteiligen mit null Ahnung


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Moin Moin ,


BigWels schrieb:


> Nun finde ich wenn diese Leute über unseren Sport aufgeklärt wären,hätten sie keinen Grund mehr gegen das fangen von Fischen.Wie also konnten wir die Unstimmigkeiten zwischen uns und den Gegnern des Angeln aufklären?
> 
> Bitte schreibt eure eigene Meinung und Vorschläge dazu.Was haltet ihr davon? Seid ihr meiner Meinung? etc.



solange wir Angler unser Hobby als *SPORT* bezeichnen werden wir mit solchen Diskusionen leben müssen . Ich persönlich betrachte Angeln nicht als Sport sondern als Passion/Lebensphilosopie , als leben mit der Natur und seiner Lebewesen . Unser Sport ist das Casting und nicht das Angeln wie wir es betreiben . Keiner würde jemals auf die Idee kommen Jäger mit einem Sportschützen in Verbindung zu bringen nur bei uns Angler heißt es in der Öffentlichkeit , auch weil wir es oft so bezeichnen , Sport . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Moin Moin ,


Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Schön langsam hängen mir die Diskusionen zum Hals raus. Ja Angler sind zu einem gewissen Grad Tierquäler. Ich bin selbst seit über 30jahren Angler und ich kann damit leben wenn ich als Tierquäler bezeichnet werde. Alleine wenn ich schon höre Angelsport. Angeln ist kein Sport sondern höchstens ein Hobby. Sport sind für mich Castingbewerbe. Denkt mal drüber nach Leute.



2 Leute 1 Gedanke nur hat mein schreiben länger gedauert is das Alter |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## frogile (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ach was regt ihr euch denn über diese idioten auf?


----------



## bootsangler-b (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

moin,

ja,ich angle um einen fisch zu fangen, ihn dann zu töten und zu essen. warum sonst?
"sport" hat damit nichts zu tun. wenn ich sport treiben will, ziehe ich mir meinen kimono an und gehe auf die matte...
natürlich gibt es tierquäler unter den anglern! schaut euch um und sagt auch was dazu, wenn ihr sowas seht. egal ob es jemand ist, den ihr kennt, oder ob ihr nicht mal wisst, welche sprache er spricht. vergesst nie, der ton macht die musik! jeder mensch ist empfänglich für einen guten freundschaftlichen rat. im ruhrpottjargon (sorry, bitte keine proteste, will euch nicht verunglimpfen) vollgemotzt zu werden, will natürlich nicht einmal der letzte russe...(wobei die jungs angeln können, da kann sich mancheiner was abschauen)

bernd


----------



## grazy04 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Wenn sich der eine oder andere solche Gedanken machen würde wenn es um Obdachlose ect. geht wäre der Welt mehr geholfen !!!

mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen !


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Über was für Sachen man sich Gedanken machen kann.

Der Tod wird nicht dadurch schöner, dass man schnell stirbt.:g
In der Natur, deren Bestandteil wir sind, auch wenn wir Menschen(die nichtangelnde Allgemeinheit) uns oft wie Aussenstehende benehmen, gehört der Tod zum Alltag.

Fressen und gefressen werden ist das absolut natürlichste im immerwährenden Kreislauf des Lebens.

Auch ich töte Fische um sie zu essen. An der Stelle sind überzogene Moralvorstellungen fehl am Platz.

Natürlich versuche ich, weil diese uns von Kindesbeinen an eingebleuten Moralvorastellungen, mich dazu treiben der Kreatur unnötiges Leid zu ersparen.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn ich dazu einen Wurm oder eine Made mit meinem Haken quälen muss, ist das nun mal so und an dieser Stelle wird sich wohl niemand darüber aufregen weil diese Tierchen als eklig empfunden werden.

Dabei ist jedes Lebewesen nur an seinen Lebensraum angepasst und auf seine Art und Weise perfekt und durchaus schön.
Wie ich heute an anderer Stelle schon sagte:
  Angepasst sind die Tiere ihrem Lebenraum und so mancher Mensch durch sein Gewicht an die Couch, an die er dadurch gefesselt ist.|rolleyes

Also sogenannte Tierschützer, die mich als Tierquäler bezeichnen werde ich auf die Ameisen hinweisen, die sie jeden Tag zertreten, auf die zerhackten Vögel und Fische in Wind und Wasserkraftwerken zu Gunsten von "grünem" Strom.

Die sollte man im hohen Bogen oberhalb ihrer Wasserkraftwerke ins selbige schmeissen. Da können sie dann aus der Nähe betrachten wieviele Tode ihr Umweltschutz fordert!|gr:


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ach hätt ich ja fast vergessen....

Mein Opa sagte immer: Wer nur die Vögelei im Kopp hat aus dem wird nichts vernünftiges, höchstens Vegetarier!!


----------



## Patrick S. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ich finde diese Diskussionen mit Nichtanglern immer amüsant und verweise eigentlich nur noch auf meine Homepage..."Vorurteile"...


----------



## BöhserZwerg (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> solange wir Angler unser Hobby als *SPORT* bezeichnen werden wir mit solchen Diskusionen leben müssen . Ich persönlich betrachte Angeln nicht als Sport sondern als Passion/Lebensphilosopie , als leben mit der Natur und seiner Lebewesen . Unser Sport ist das Casting und nicht das Angeln wie wir es betreiben . Keiner würde jemals auf die Idee kommen Jäger mit einem Sportschützen in Verbindung zu bringen nur bei uns Angler heißt es in der Öffentlichkeit , auch weil wir es oft so bezeichnen , Sport .
> ...




Hmmm..da muss ich dir Recht geben,ich wollte das auch nicht so als Sport darstellen,sondern natürlich als Hobby,aber ich sag dazu einfach Sport....Wahrscheinlich aus Gewohnheit


----------



## Patrick S. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ich finde das Wort Hobby auch nicht so ganz passend...klar ist schon was dran, aber Leidenschaft/ Passion trifft besser zu.
Es ist ja nicht nur das Angeln an sich sondern das ganze drum herum und vor allem das denken.

Jeder von uns Anglern ist dafür verantwortlich wie WIR in der Öffentlichkeit da stehen.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich finde das Wort Hobby auch nicht so ganz passend...klar ist schon was dran, aber Leidenschaft/ Passion trifft besser zu.
> Es ist ja nicht nur das Angeln an sich sondern das ganze drum herum und vor allem das denken.
> 
> Jeder von uns Anglern ist dafür verantwortlich wie WIR in der Öffentlichkeit da stehen.



ja Ok OK.dann halt passion...aber keine Sorge...ich bin mir der Verantwortung unseres Ansehen in der Öffentlichkeit bewusst.:m..


----------



## Patrick S. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Nein nein, keine Sorge...für mich und wahrscheinlich viele ist es eine Passion...für manche ein Hobby...ist aber auch egal, denn wir sind alles Angler. Und wir sind alles andere als wenig...und jeder der Millionen sollte für den guten Ruf einer außerordentlichen Gemeinschaft sorgen...ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Interessant, es gibt tatsächlich eine Seite die Vogelforen.de heißt. Irgendwie hatte ich gehofft, dass das o ein ö sein sollte.

Was wundert ihr euch darüber? Wenn man mal überlegt was hier der eine oder andere Verbalextremist an geistiger Dhiarroe verbreitet, dann finde ich es nicht überraschend, dass es Leute gibt, die vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben und entsprechende Vorurteile haben.

Ich finde es offengestanden eher naiv und amüsant.


----------



## Patrick S. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was wundert ihr euch darüber? Wenn man mal überlegt was hier der eine oder andere Verbalextremist an geistiger Dhiarroe verbreitet, dann finde ich es nicht überraschend, dass es Leute gibt, die vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben und entsprechende Vorurteile haben.


 
Ich sage mal Vorurteile sind eigentlich in jeder Lebenslage zu spüren und vor allem vorhanden. Es ist nur wichtig, finde ich jedenfalls, auch mal den anderen Standpunkt also unseren aufzuzeigen. Was dann bei dem Gegenüber hängen bleibt können wir so nicht beeinflussen.

Ich finde es auch falsch Leute ( die nicht wollen ) schon zu nötigen mitzukommen. Ich denke entweder man kommt freiwillig mit ans Wasser oder eben nicht.
Nicht jeder wird von dem Angel-Virus angesteckt.:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Es ist nur wichtig, finde ich jedenfalls, auch mal den anderen Standpunkt, also unseren aufzuzeigen.



Dazu müßte man erstmal einen gemeinsamen Standpunkt haben.

Es sind in dem Thread ja durchaus differenzierte und nachvollziehbare Standpunkte vertreten. Interessant ist, dass unser großes Thema C&R dort tatsächlich als Tierquälerei empfunden wird. Das sagt einiges aus, über die verheerende Außenwirkung einiger mehr oder weniger Möchtegernprofis, die ihre Angelei als den großen Leistungssport verkaufen.

Kann man mal wieder sehen, welchen Bärendienst einem da erwiesen wird.


----------



## hecht 01 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

meine fresse manche sind auch ech behinder t was ihre meinung übers angeln angeht  
sollen die sich mal selber angucken vllt haben die ja nen paar reptilien zuhause oder halten sich vögel in einem zu kleinen käfig echt  meine fresse und dann regen die sich auch noch auf wenn ein angler einen fisch ohne das er an schmerzen leidet tötet um ihn zu essen sollen die sich lieber mal angucken wie manche hühner geschlachtet werden den wird gnadenlos der kopf abgehackt und die essen doch bestimmt auch selber fisch die sollten mal gucken wie der gequält wird diese spinner haben echt keine ahnung vom angeln echt und dann so was zu schreiben ich könnt echt kotzen wenn ich sowas höre solche behinder... schweine


----------



## hecht 01 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

ich sag nur vorurteile ohne irgendeine ahnung zu haben echt behinder t


----------



## dib (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

ich war mal aalangeln , da kamen in der abenddämmerung zwei passanten vorbei . der mann sagte zu seiner frau: zitat.was will der denn mit so einem gigantischen kescher und so kleinen dünnen ruten.zitat ende. da sagte sie, ( 2 meter von mir entfernt ),zitat,ich sags ja tierqäler sind doof.zitat ende.

hmm... also ein xxl karpfenkescher ist wohl die einzige beim aalangeln brauchbare kescherart.und meine drei 2,70m winkelpicker die mit tesafilm angeklebte knicklichter an den spitzen hatten und auf meinem selbstgebauten massiven und wackelfreien rod pod lagen sind wohl alles andere als doof beim aalangeln . 

naja die meisten argumente gegen angeln in punkto tierqälerei ,kann ich nachfollziehen und verstehen . hobby spaßangler gehören halt sicher nicht zu den mitfühlensten und anständigsten menschen , aber das ist mir im rahmen des hegefischens völlig egal. solange man die fische fachgerecht und vorschriftsmäßig behandelt. die ganzen pro und contra überlegungen über dieses thema , habe ich schon als 9jähriger hinter mir gelassen und kann mein hobby ohne schlechtes gewissen geniessen. lg thomas


----------



## HOX (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> ich sag nur vorurteile ohne irgendeine ahnung zu haben echt behinder t



Irgendwo stand was von geistiger Diarrhoe...


----------



## Jose (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

*"Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!"*

es gibt angler, es gibt nichtangler.
es gibt gibt tierquäler und tierschützer.
es qibt tierquälende angler und
es gibt tierschützende angler, mich z.B.


es gibt auch ABler, die ein thema starten in frageform und die (selbstgerechte) antwort gleich selber geben:
*"Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!"*

scheint mir ein typischer schonzeit/hochwasser-trööt zu sein, man hat ja sonst nix zu tun?

merke: sag niemals 'niemals'


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> meine fresse manche sind auch ech behinder t was ihre meinung übers angeln angeht
> sollen die sich mal selber angucken vllt haben die ja nen paar reptilien zuhause oder halten sich vögel in einem zu kleinen käfig echt  meine fresse und dann regen die sich auch noch auf wenn ein angler einen fisch ohne das er an schmerzen leidet tötet um ihn zu essen sollen die sich lieber mal angucken wie manche hühner geschlachtet werden den wird gnadenlos der kopf abgehackt und die essen doch bestimmt auch selber fisch die sollten mal gucken wie der gequält wird diese spinner haben echt keine ahnung vom angeln echt und dann so was zu schreiben ich könnt echt kotzen wenn ich sowas höre solche behinder... schweine




Das lustigste Posting seit langem und sogar mit einer in dieser Form einmaligen Pointe am Schluß! Ich hab mal versucht, das ganze laut und ohne Punkt und Komma zu lesen. 
Ächz!!!
Da sage noch einer, Angeln sei kein Leistungssport!
Bei dem Ding tun sich sogar ausgebildete Apnoe-Taucher schwer.

:vik:

Eindeutig ein Kandidat für den Klopps des Monats!
#6


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Öh, was hast du denn da ausgebulddelt?

Seit wann hat ein Matjesbrötchen einen Schwanz? Der Typ weiß nicht wovon er redet. Klar, die Milch kommt aus der Tüte. Guten Appetit.


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

"oder wenn er mir seine Zeitschriften unter die Nase hält, wo man Maulaufreißende, die Augen raußdrückende arme Wasserbewohner sieht, die von einem doof grinsenden Kerl hochgehalten werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Hmm, Kritik an unseren seriösen Angelheften? Die kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. Mehr, länger, schwerer, teuerer. Alle Superlative werden hier bedient. Leider merken das die Meisten. Obwohl es unrealistisch ist, man träumt und zahlt weiter dafür.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



hecht 01 schrieb:


> ich sag nur vorurteile ohne irgendeine ahnung zu haben echt behinder t


 
Wir sollten auch in Diskussionen über Dritte einigermaßen den guten Ton einhalten.
Ich möchte Dir aber auch noch folgendes auf den Weg geben:

Du benutzt das Wort " behindert " als Schimpfwort. Bist Du der Meinung, dass behindert sein in unserer Gesellschaft ein Charakterlicher Mangel ist ? Hast Du eigentlich schon einmal darüber nachgedacht, wie sich das auf Menschen mit einer echten Behinderung auswirkt ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das lustigste Posting seit langem und sogar mit einer in dieser Form einmaligen Pointe am Schluß! Ich hab mal versucht, das ganze laut und ohne Punkt und Komma zu lesen.
> Ächz!!!
> Da sage noch einer, Angeln sei kein Leistungssport!
> Bei dem Ding tun sich sogar ausgebildete Apnoe-Taucher schwer.
> ...




|good:

Wenn man sieht wie sich viele am Wasser geben braucht man sich über entsprechende Bewertungen nicht wundern... 

Gestern wieder am See gesehen: 2 Zelte im Naturschutzgebiet aufgebaut, Setzkescher, Feuerstelle, ne Menge Müll auf dem Boden und ca. 15 leere Bierflaschen im Gras - was sollen die Fußgänger denken die da vorbeikommen?

Jeder von uns kann selber ein kleines bisschen dafür tun das Image zu verbessern - aber nicht durch wüstes Schimpfen, sondern am besten durch entsprechende Taten. Und das etwa Setzkescher, Hältern bis das Fotolicht passt und Fotoorgien von jedem untermassigen Fisch schwer zu vermitteln sind sollte doch jedem einleuchten, oder?


----------



## Blueplay76 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Wenn man sieht wie sich viele am Wasser geben braucht man sich über entsprechende Bewertungen nicht wundern...
> 
> ...


 
Da geben ich dir völlig Recht, 

ich finde es auch ein Unding wie manche "Kollegen" den Fisch (wohl gemerkt lebenden) in die Kamera halten, beim Barsch den Daumen in der Rachen und hochhalten. Da frag ich mich jedesmal was die bei der Prüfung vermittelt bekommen. Ein Foto machen, ist vollkommen in Ordnung, aber der schonende Umgang mit dem Fisch sollte immer im Vordergrund stehen. Es ist schon so, dass es viele Angler gibt, die besser keine wären.


----------



## macke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ich finde es grundsätzlich nicht so gut, Fotos von lebenden Fischen zu machen. Wenn, dann sollte es wirklich sehr schnell gehen.
Habe mal eine Studie über die Mortalitätsrate zurückgesetzter Fische gelesen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo. Jedenfalls gab es da auch Zusammenhänge mit der Zeit, die der Fisch außerhalb des Wassers war. Schon nach 3 Sekunden stieg die Sterberate beachtlich. Hängt denke ich damit zusammen, dass der ausgepowerte und aufgeregte Fisch jedes bisschen Sauerstoff gebrauchen kann und das bekommt er nunmal nur im Wasser. Deshalb hake ich 90% der Fische, die ich zurücksetzen möchte, direkt im Wasser ab. Meist sogar, ohne diese anzufassen (was bei der Fliege ohne Widerhaken problemlos funktioniert).
Ich kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn jemand Fotos machen möchte. Dann aber bitte so schonend und schnell wie möglich. Und nicht jede 20cm-Forelle, das muss wirklich nicht sein!
Ich persönlich mach keine Fotos. Wüsste nichtmal wofür.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



macke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mach keine Fotos. Wüsste nichtmal wofür.




|good:

Das ist genau der Punkt, Macke! Wofür???


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> *"Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!"*
> 
> es gibt angler, es gibt nichtangler.
> es gibt gibt tierquäler und tierschützer.
> ...





|good:


bitte.. danke

habe fertisch

greetz
lars


----------



## Heilbutt (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Nun auch von mir mal ein paar Eindrücke zu diesem Thema:

Ich war gerade für neun Tage zum Urlaub machen und Heringsangeln in Kappeln, und viele von euch wissen, wie
es zur Osterzeit dort zugeht. Hunderte von Heringsanglern, und bei schönem Wetter - und es war schönes Wetter  - noch mehr flanierende Touristen, Segler, usw.

Das heist man wird dort ständig von seinen Mitmenschen
bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbys oder Sportes (wie auch immer?!?) beobachtet. #t

Das scheint den meisten der angelnden Kollegen jedoch
schxxßegal zu sein, denn mindestens 50% der Angler
schlugen die Fische überhaupt nicht ab, einige versuchen
die Fische ohne sie anfassen zu müssen vom Paternoster
"abzuschleudern" um sie anschliessend per Fußkick ihren 
Helfern zuzupassen, usw. usw.
...und dies wie gesagt vor den Augen vorbeiflanierender
Passanten....|kopfkrat

Ich habe mehrfach selbst gehört wie sich die Leute mit entsprechenden Kommentaren abgewandt haben, von den
Fragen der Kinder ganz zu schweigen...

Puplikumswirksamer als am Kappelner Hafen kann man sich
derzeit als Tierquäler kaum "besser" darstellen!!!!#q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Finde es auch total schwachsinnig Fotos zu machen und den Fisch wieder einzusetzen. Klar wenn ich meinen ersten Hecht Angel oder ich später mehre Hechte mal habe und ein beonders großer dabei ist dann Fotografier ich den ersten Hecht und den großen auch. Aber ich behalte sie ja auch. Also ich persönlich würde keinen Fisch der nicht untermaßig ist oder in der Schonzeit ist zurücksetzen, da ich dieses Catch and Realase Angeln nicht vestehe


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Nun auch von mir mal ein paar Eindrücke zu diesem Thema:
> 
> Ich war gerade für neun Tage zum Urlaub machen und Heringsangeln in Kappeln, und viele von euch wissen, wie
> es zur Osterzeit dort zugeht. Hunderte von Heringsanglern, und bei schönem Wetter - und es war schönes Wetter  - noch mehr flanierende Touristen, Segler, usw.
> ...




Naja wiee gesagt es gibt immer schwarze Schafe und ich finde sowas einfach eine Sauerei.

Mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Habe eine EX-Nachbarin die Tiere über alles liebt,hat aber einen solchen Hass auf Mitmenschen hat (besonders Kinder und Arbeitnehmer) das ich mich nicht wundern würde wenn die mal in die Zeitung kommt wenn die einen Killt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Habe eine EX-Nachbarin die Tiere über alles liebt,hat aber einen solchen Hass auf Mitmenschen hat (besonders Kinder und Arbeitnehmer) das ich mich nicht wundern würde wenn die mal in die Zeitung kommt wenn die einen Killt.




Sorry, aber das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun.
;+


----------



## rhinefisher (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Hi! Ich bin eigentlich überrascht, wie viel "Contra" diese Person im Vogelforum von den eigenen Boardies bekommen hat - die sind nicht alle ignorant.. .
So eine diferrenzierte Betrachtungsweise hätte ich nicht erwartet.. .
Petri!


----------



## Tobi94 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

So gesehen  erleiden die Würmer und Maden ja Schmerzen, wenn man ihnen einen Haken durch den Arsc.. piekt...


----------



## BigGamer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich überrascht, wie viel "Contra" diese Person im Vogelforum von den eigenen Boardies bekommen hat - die sind nicht alle ignorant.. .
> So eine diferrenzierte Betrachtungsweise hätte ich nicht erwartet.. .


 
Davon waren aber viele Angler oder hatten einen angelnden Partner oder Bekannten
Aber besser so als Ignoranz#6



Tobi94 schrieb:


> So gesehen erleiden die Würmer und Maden ja Schmerzen, wenn man ihnen einen Haken durch den Arsc.. piekt...


 
Dass glaub ich eig nicht, sind doch relativ unterentwickelte Wesen. Vielleicht spüren die etwas aber Schmerzempfinden trauen ich denen nicht zu.


----------



## Tobi94 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Jezt echt nicht?!
So ein quatsch... Die Würmer fangen nicht umsonst an sich zu winden und zusammenzuknoten.
Das sind doch auch Lebewesen!
Ich angel eigentlich auch fast immer mit Mais (ist bei mir auch erfolgreicher als Wurm).


----------



## gründler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Jezt echt nicht?!
> So ein quatsch... Die Würmer fangen nicht umsonst an sich zu winden und zusammenzuknoten.
> Das sind doch auch Lebewesen!
> Ich angel eigentlich auch fast immer mit Mais (ist bei mir auch erfolgreicher als Wurm).


 
Jo der Mais ist auch schonnender zum fisch und im Drill.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun.
> ;+



Hallo Kohlmeise,
was das soll ?
ganz einfach : was ich schon öfter geschrieben habe .
Personen die aussagen das sie Tiere lieben,sagen eigentlich das die Menschen hassen .
Den Knilch (und einigen anderen) aus den Vogelforum lag es fast schon auf der Zunge,was sie mit Menschen, die nicht ihrer Auffassung sind, machen würden.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Personen die aussagen das sie Tiere lieben,sagen eigentlich das die Menschen hassen.



So manchmal beschleicht mich das gefühl, daß hier einige ganz schön festgefahren in Ihren Ansichten sind... |kopfkrat#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Jezt echt nicht?!
> So ein quatsch... Die Würmer fangen nicht umsonst an sich zu winden und zusammenzuknoten.
> Das sind doch auch Lebewesen!
> Ich angel eigentlich auch fast immer mit Mais (ist bei mir auch erfolgreicher als Wurm).



Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe: Du angelst nicht mit Maden etc. weil Du Angst hast, das die das nicht gut finden? Aber der Fisch findet das dann gut im Drill oder wie? ;+

@Steffen: Nicht nur Dich... #6


----------



## Case (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Den Knilch (und einigen anderen) aus den Vogelforum lag es fast schon auf der Zunge,was sie mit Menschen, die nicht ihrer Auffassung sind, machen würden.



Das Vogelforum sollte man nicht überbewerten. 
Die Leutchen dort sind streitsüchtiger als ein Schwarm Geier.

Das Thema Angeln kommt dort immer mal wieder hoch.
Aber es gibt auch eine Menge angelfreundliche Leute dort.

Case


----------



## BigGamer (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Jezt echt nicht?!
> So ein quatsch... Die Würmer fangen nicht umsonst an sich zu winden und zusammenzuknoten.
> Das sind doch auch Lebewesen!


 
das machen die weil die aus ihrer normalen Umgebung rausgerissen wurden. Was sollen sie sonst machen? Haben noch nichtmal ein richtiges Gehirn|rolleyes



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ich angel eigentlich auch fast immer mit Mais (ist bei mir auch erfolgreicher als Wurm).


 
Hast du beim Angeln mehr Mitleid mit dem Wurm oder der Made, als mit dem Fisch???!!!!#t


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ich glaub auch nich unbedingt, dass Würmer genung Nerven haben um Schmerzen zu spüren. Die kann man ja durschneiden un d die längere Hälfte lebt weiter.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> was das soll ?
> ganz einfach : was ich schon öfter geschrieben habe .
> Personen die aussagen das sie Tiere lieben,sagen eigentlich das die Menschen hassen .
> Den Knilch (und einigen anderen) aus den Vogelforum lag es fast schon auf der Zunge,was sie mit Menschen, die nicht ihrer Auffassung sind, machen würden.



Gardenfly, was ist denn das für eine Logik?
Genauso gut könntest du sagen: wer Kaffee mag, haßt Tee. Wer den Schweinebraten liebt, verachtet Rindfleisch und so weiter. Sorry, da kann ich nicht folgen.



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nich unbedingt, dass Würmer genung Nerven haben um Schmerzen zu spüren. Die kann man ja durschneiden un d die längere Hälfte lebt weiter.



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch aufgeschnappt, dass die weiterleben? Das wäre mal was für die myth busters.


----------



## DerAngler93 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@Kohlmeise sowas hab ich schon in der Grundschule gelernt und selbst durchgeführt :q

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070513073720AAi9VH0


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Dass glaub ich eig nicht, sind doch relativ unterentwickelte Wesen. Vielleicht spüren die etwas aber Schmerzempfinden trauen ich denen nicht zu.


 
Ich habe mal gehört, dass Regenwürmer, trotz ihres unterentwickelnden Gehirns, lernfähig sind. Allerdings nur durch Schmerz, was ja nur funktioniert, wenn sie Schmerz fühlen.

Wie gesagt "gehört", aber vielleicht kennt ja noch wer diese Theorie.

EDIT sagt hättest du mal gegoogelt:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Können Regenwürmer fühlen?
Sind sie empfindungsfähig?
Nun ja, wer will dies abschließend beurteilen? Der gelehrte Biologe kann dort genau so wenig abschließende Feststellungen treffen wie der Jurist. Beiden steht letztlich nur die _menschliche_ Sichtweise zur Verfügung, die im wissenschaftlichen Prozess bei der Beschreibung physischer Reiz-Reaktionsmuster endet. Kurz gesagt: wir können zwar feststellen, wie sich körperliche Zusammenhänge unter Schmerzeinwirkung verändern, allerdings sind dadurch keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf ein Erleben oder Fühlen zulässig. 

Wir Menschen haben den Vorteil, dass wir Schmerzen verbalisieren und so einen Teil unseres Erlebens nach außen richten können. Würden wir keine Sprache zur Verfügung haben, würden wir unter Schmerzeinwirkung lediglich zucken. Und genau das tut der Wurm am Haken auch. Was sagt uns das nun? Fühlt der Wurm Schmerzen? - Vielleicht ja, vielleicht nein. Dieses Dilemma ist nicht aufklärbar, auch nicht mit dem Verweis auf eine "niedrige" Entwicklungsstufe des Wurms und das fehlende Großhirn. Wer kann das schon aus der Sicht des Wurms beurteilen?

Ist klar, auf was ich hinaus will? Diese Überlegungen sind gewiss nicht alltagstauglich. Immerhin trampeln wir jeden Tag Hunderte Lebensformen mit unseren Füssen zu Tode. Aber wir können, auch als Angler, durchaus offen und kritisch unserem Tun gegenüber stehen und müssen nicht de facto die Empfindungsunfähigkeit anderer Lebewesen unterstellen.


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Sehe ich auch so Kohlmeise, teils wird von Biologen behauptet Fische haben kein Zentrum für Schmerzempfinden. Gibts mir das jetzt das Recht den Fisch schlecht zu behandeln?

Ich denke nicht, erstens sind sich mit dem Schmerzempfinden nicht einmal die Biologen einig und wichtiger ist doch: Der Fisch könnte Schmerzen empfinden, Stress hat er allemal, da im beim Drill gesagt wird wo er langzugehen hat.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Fische, Würmer Maden und andere Lebewesen, die wir als Angler oft verletzen könn(t)en Schmerzen empfinden, doch wenn wer damit Probleme hat darf er nicht Angeln.

Was jetzt aber SICHER nicht heißt, dass man diese Lebewesen mehr quält als es sein muss, sprich so schonend wie möglich behandeln und dann läuft das Ding.

Ich hatte mal mit einem Arbeitskollegen über das Thema diskutiert, er sah es auch so ähnlich, wie gewisse Leute in diesem Vogelforum. Auf die "Tierquäler-Mörder" Ansage, hab ich ihn gefragt, wie das mit den Fliegen sei, die beim Motorradfahren auf seinen Helm sterben? Sind auch Lebewesen und werden auch umgebracht.
Da ging ihm ein Licht auf.

Diese Doppelmoral ist das Problem an der Geschichte, einerseits die Tiere schützen wollen und alle "Angler sind Tierquäler", andererseits (im Bezug auf einen Teil dieser Vogel Comunity) kilometerweit zum nächsten Vogelreserervat fahren und 1000e Insekten auf der Windschutzscheibe zermatschen, um Vögel beobachten zu können.

Mir ist bewusst, das ich dem Fisch zu einem gewissen Grad Leid zufüge, ich akzeptiere es und bin bemüht dieses Leiden so gering, wie möglich zu halten, ABER ich bin Angler und das bleibt so. Schonender wäre es nur nicht zu angeln und das kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## LocalPower (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Das ist genau der Punkt, Macke! Wofür???



Allgemein find ich´s mal wieder echt bezeichnend, wie sich hier die Leute die alle demselben tollen Hobby fröhnen, gegenseitig verbal an die Kehle gehen.

@Macke und Kohlmeise: 

Wofür macht man Fotos?! Die Frage kann nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint sein, oder?

Ganz einfach...um besondere, schöne, aufregende, einmalige, nie wiederkehrende Momente festzuhalten um sie in Zeiten in denen einem solche Momente fehlen anzuschauen und sich gut zu fühlen. |rolleyes 
Wozu sonst macht man z.B. Urlaubsbilder, Bilder von lieben Angehörigen, Heranwachsenden, Sonnenauf- und untergängen, tollen Autos, nackten Frauen, Tieren (auch besondere gefangene Fische!), Pflanzen? 

Bilder sind einfach "Erinnerungsstützen", "historischer" Beleg, und Dokumentation für Erlebtes. Nicht für Andere, sondern vordergründig zuallererst für einen selber.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Bilder sind einfach "Erinnerungsstützen", "historischer" Beleg, und Dokumentation für Erlebtes.


 

Hi LocalPower!

keine Sorge, meine Erinnerungen sind im Kopf gut aufgehoben, insbesondere die von den nackten Frauen...





Boendall schrieb:


> Schonender wäre es nur nicht zu angeln und das kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


 
Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Beschränkst du dich auf Fisch vom Markt, gefangen durch Zug- oder Stellnetze, durch die halbe Welt gekarrt, nimmst du indirekt ein vielfaches an Leiden auf dich.


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Beschränkst du dich auf Fisch vom Markt, gefangen durch Zug- oder Stellnetze, durch die halbe Welt gekarrt, nimmst du indirekt ein vielfaches an Leiden auf dich.


 
Hast Recht, ist nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt: Meinte in Bezug auf Qualen die der Fisch durch mich DIREKT erleidet.

Gesprochenes ist halt einfacher als geschriebenes.


----------



## Blueplay76 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hast Recht, ist nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt: Meinte in Bezug auf Qualen die der Fisch durch mich DIREKT erleidet.


 
Wobei das für verantwortungvolle Personen, die wir alle sein wollen, keine Rolle spielt. Da Du und ich ebenso Verantwortung den Thunfischen, dem Seelachs und den anderen Tieren gegenüber haben. Auch wenn wir Ihnen und dem Planet Erde nur indirekt qualen zufügen. Leider ist das ganze komplizierter als Schwarz und Weiss Denken. Momentan sind es leider nur einige wenige die diese Verantwortung auch annehmen. Aber das ist jetzt totales OT.


----------



## macke (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> @Macke und Kohlmeise:
> 
> Wofür macht man Fotos?! Die Frage kann nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint sein, oder?
> 
> ...



Wie geschrieben, ich kann das schon verstehen. Persönlich brauche ich aber keine Fotos, um mich an meine tollen Angelerlebnisse zu erinnern. Glaube sogar, dass die Erlebnisse in meinem Kopf viel toller sind, als sie in Wirklichkeit (also auf Fotos) tatsächlich waren... 
Der Unterschied zwischen dem Sonnenuntergang und einem Fisch ist: Dem Sonnenuntergang ist das *******gal, der Fisch aber ist unnötig lange an Land und leidet. Und das ist mir das Foto nicht wert. Darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## LocalPower (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Fische die man eh releasen muss/will werden doch sowieso nicht fotografiert #6 Mach ich zumindest nicht so :q


----------



## gründler (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Selbst wenn der Mensch weg wäre von der Welt,Leid und Qual gehen weiter in jeder schicht der Lebensformen.

Tiger reißt Zebra,Hai frisst Robbe Vogel fängt Mücken,Fuchs fängt Hasenbabys usw usw.

Seit es Leben gibt egal in welcher form,gibt es Schmerz Leid und Qual das ist seit Millonen Jahre so und daran wird sich auch nix ändern.

Erst der Mensch versucht diesen Prozess seit Anfang der 90er Jahre zu kippen,was ihm aber nicht gelingen wird weil so mächtig er auch eingreift mit Schutz und Verboten,und wenn er noch so Waidgerecht ist,läßt er Lebewesen Leiden 24Std.365 Tage bis zum tod,und selbst da leiden wieder andere,ja selbst wenn wir in der Erde liegen leiden andere Lebewesen unter unserem tot.

Er wird die Naturgesetze nicht umschreiben können,und wie schon gesagt wer ständig sein Neurokontex fragt ob das richtig ist was er tut und dieses selber anzweifelt der sollte sich am besten in ein Schneewitchen Sarg legen und beim Museum anfragen ob er im Dienste der Wissenschaft dienen darf.
Und selbst da leiden Lebewesen unter ihm weiter ein Teufelskreis|uhoh:.

lg


----------



## Boendall (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Wobei das für verantwortungvolle Personen, die wir alle sein wollen, keine Rolle spielt. Da Du und ich ebenso Verantwortung den Thunfischen, dem Seelachs und den anderen Tieren gegenüber haben. Auch wenn wir Ihnen und dem Planet Erde nur indirekt qualen zufügen. Leider ist das ganze komplizierter als Schwarz und Weiss Denken. Momentan sind es leider nur einige wenige die diese Verantwortung auch annehmen. Aber das ist jetzt totales OT.


 
Es ist mir bewusst, dass jeder der schon mal Thunfisch gegessen hat indirekt am Leid der Lebewesen beteiligt ist. Ändern kann man nur Sachen die man direkt beeinflussen kann, eben den Fisch den ich als Angler dranhabe so schonend wie möglich behandeln.

Das Problem mit der Thunfischangelei würde nur gelöst, wenn keiner mehr Thun aus Dosen kauft. Wenn ich für mich sagen würde ich kaufe nie mehr Thunfisch, wäre dass  ein kleiner Anfang, aber realistisch gesehen wird deswegen nicht aufgehört den Thun zu fischen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



gründler schrieb:


> Erst der Mensch versucht diesen Prozess seit Anfang der 90er Jahre zu kippen,was ihm aber nicht gelingen wird weil so mächtig er auch eingreift mit Schutz und Verboten,und wenn er noch so Waidgerecht ist,läßt er Lebewesen Leiden 24Std.365 Tage bis zum tod,und selbst da leiden wieder andere,ja selbst wenn wir in der Erde liegen leiden andere Lebewesen unter unserem tot.
> 
> Er wird die Naturgesetze nicht umschreiben können,und wie schon gesagt wer ständig sein Neurokontex fragt ob das richtig ist was er tut und dieses selber anzweifelt der sollte sich am besten in ein Schneewitchen Sarg legen und beim Museum anfragen ob er im Dienste der Wissenschaft dienen darf.
> Und selbst da leiden Lebewesen unter ihm weiter ein Teufelskreis|uhoh:.




Gründler!

Der Mensch soll sich ja auch nicht beständig und immer fragen, ob er jetzt ethisch "korrekt" handelt. 
Gleichwohl gibt es vor allem im hinduistischen Raum tatsächlich religiöse Schulen, die den ganzen Tag über nichts anderes tun als sich eben diesen Fragen zu stellen. Zumindest das Verzehren von tierischer Nahrung, in welcher Form auch immer, ist ihnen strengstens untersagt. Diese Menschen leben dort in einer frei gewählten absoluten Armut und sind höchst geachtet.

Nun ist Mitteleuropa nicht Indien und wir Angler sind schon gar keine Gurus. Aber ein wenig Wissen um die Zusammenhänge des Lebens (wie du sie ja auch beschreibst!) kann nicht schaden, vor allem, weil sich der Mensch _entscheiden_ kann, ob er im Einzelfall die Raupe zertritt oder den Fuß wegzieht.


----------



## gründler (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Das wieder son thema ohne ende,lässt du die Raupe leben nimmt sie anderen das Leben...........Kreislauf.

Natürlich hast du recht das man sein Handeln schonend etc.durchführen soll egal in welcher hinsicht.Also zb.die fliege sofort töten und nicht erst noch die beine mit ner Pinzette ausreißen.

Aber nur weil wir Angler sind sind wir nicht schlimmer als der Reiter der Kaninchenzüchter der Thunfischesser usw usw.

Wir tun jeden tag alle das gleiche jeder von uns,wir lassen leiden fühlen schmerzen vergeben schmerzen etc.

Von daher nicht  immer alles so schlimm ansehen wie es sich anhört,oder ansieht fühlt etc.Schonend Waidgerecht aber nicht mit einstellungen ich Quäle,dann sollte man es sein lassen um sein Gewissen nicht unnütz damit zu belasten.

lg


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Können Regenwürmer fühlen?
> Sind sie empfindungsfähig?
> Nun ja, wer will dies abschließend beurteilen? Der gelehrte Biologe kann dort genau so wenig abschließende Feststellungen treffen wie der Jurist. Beiden steht letztlich nur die _menschliche_ Sichtweise zur Verfügung, die im wissenschaftlichen Prozess bei der Beschreibung physischer Reiz-Reaktionsmuster endet. Kurz gesagt: wir können zwar feststellen, wie sich körperliche Zusammenhänge unter Schmerzeinwirkung verändern, allerdings sind dadurch keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf ein Erleben oder Fühlen zulässig.
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt aus meiner Sicht zwar, ich glaube aber aufgrund der vorliegenden Fakten trotzdem nicht dass ein Wurm Schmerz empfinden kann. Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber bis dafür Beweise oder zumindest belastbare Indizien vorliegen, verbleibe ich bei meiner Einstellung.



Boendall schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so Kohlmeise, teils wird von Biologen behauptet Fische haben kein Zentrum für Schmerzempfinden. Gibts mir das jetzt das Recht den Fisch schlecht zu behandeln?.
> Ich denke nicht, erstens sind sich mit dem Schmerzempfinden nicht einmal die Biologen einig und wichtiger ist doch: Der Fisch könnte Schmerzen empfinden, Stress hat er allemal, da im beim Drill gesagt wird wo er langzugehen hat.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will:
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so.#h



gründler schrieb:


> Das wieder son thema ohne ende,lässt du die Raupe leben nimmt sie anderen das Leben...........Kreislauf.
> 
> Natürlich hast du recht das man sein Handeln schonend etc.durchführen soll egal in welcher hinsicht.Also zb.die fliege sofort töten und nicht erst noch die beine mit ner Pinzette ausreißen.
> 
> ...


 
Jop

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass sich der Umgang mit Würmern und Maden auf einer anderen Ebene als der mit Fischen, und der wiederum auf einer anderen als mit Säugetieren. Wer schert sich drum, wenn ein Wurm überfahren wird, aber bei z.B. einer Katze (die wir Fisch oder gar Vögel töten lassen) folgt sofort ein Aufschrei. Selbst wenn man Würmer bewusst tötet, hat das für das eigene Leben weniger Konsequenzen als wenn die Katze nur in Folge eines Unfalls getötet wurde. 
Diese "Ebenen" spiegeln sich auch in der Gesetzgebung wieder.


----------



## Yoshi (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



BigWels schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Jeder von euch ist bestimmt schonmal mit der Disskusion "Angler sind Tierquäler" konfrontiert worden.Nun weiß man als Angler natürlich das diese Diskussion unnütz ist,da wir alle den Fischen so wenig Schmerz wie möglich zufügen wollen.Kein vernünftiger Angler hat Freude daran den Fisch zu quälen.Wir Angler wissen viel mehr über Natur und Fisch als die Leute die uns als Tierquäler beleidigen.Die meisten Leute die tatsächlich ein Verbot unseres Hobbys fordern,haben sich wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mit dem Thema Anglen auseinander gesetzt.Sie meinen wir wären widerliche Menschen die die Tiere nicht vernünftig behandeln würden.Ihn vielen Disskusionen über dieses Thema merke ich immer wieder ,wie wenig die Leute über das Angeln wissen.In einem Forum habe ich folgende Diskussion gefunden:
> 
> http://www.vogelforen.de/showthread.php?t=69866
> ...



Ähm, sollte dieses Geschreibsel hier etwa die neue Taktik von PETA sein, Angler zu difusen Aussagen zu bewegen?!|rolleyes


----------



## Ollek (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



gründler schrieb:


> Schonend Waidgerecht aber nicht mit einstellungen ich Quäle,dann sollte man es sein lassen um sein Gewissen nicht unnütz damit zu belasten.
> 
> lg



Warum sein lassen #c

Gründler machs nicht so kompliziert, Schondend Waidgerecht und Angeln ist etwas was man sehr wohl mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann wenn man differenziert wo die Waidgerechtigkeit aufhört und die Qual (auch die angenommene) anfängt.

Das ist etwas was man bereits in den Lehrgängen zum FS lernt (sofern die Qualität dieser stimmt) bzw. was auf jedenfall seitens der Komission abgefragt wird bei der Prüfungen.

Und der Grundtenor dieser Waidgerechtigkeit ist zumindest hier in Sachsenanhalt ist ein ganz Simpler wenn man sich den Punkt 5.1 anschaut



> *5. Schutz- und Schonmaßnahmen
> **5.1 Die Behandlung gefangener Fische*                                 Jeder Angler trägt die Verantwortung, dass die gefangenen Fische schonend und tierschutzgerecht behandelt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. Gefangene Fische dürfen nur für den Eigenbedarf verwendet werden, ein Verkauf der Fische ist nicht zulässig.
> Das Angelgerät und die Landehilfsmittel sind so auszuwählen, dass die zu erwartenden Fische sicher zu landen sind. Fische, die während der Schonzeit gefangen werden und untermaßige Fische sind unverzüglich schonend ins Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Um Verletzungen und Beschädigungen der Schleimschicht und der Oberhaut zu vermeiden, sind diese Fische nur mit nassen Händen anzufassen. Der Angelhaken ist mit einem Hakenlöser vorsichtig zu entfernen, oder das Vorfach ist abzuschneiden.
> Werden Fische beim Fang nachhaltig verletzt, sind sie unverzüglich zu töten. Die Aneignung dieser Fische ist verboten, wenn sie untermaßig sind oder während der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder für sie ein Fangverbot besteht.


 Quelle

Alles andere was darüber hinaus geht wird dann oft schon wieder als das Gegenteil von Waidgerecht bezeichnet und  nicht selten als Quälerei abgetan von Leuten die uns das Angeln dann wieder schwer machen wollen...(und nicht von denen die danach handeln)

z.B.
Inwieweit jetzt der Fang (zum Zwecke von Fotos) von eigentlich verwertbaren Fischen wie z.B. 75er Zandern oder 60er Karpfen und dem vorsätzlichen Zurücksetzen dieser *(zudem noch oft im Akkord)* mit der Waidgerechtigkeit unter obigen Punkt, oder dem Punkt 5.4.1 einhergeht der sogar ein zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen erlaubt ist ein viel Diskutiertes Thema wo wie du weist jeder seine eigene Auffassung hat.

Die nicht zuletzt auch schon vor dem Richter diskutiert wurde mit bekanntem Ausgang trotz Fischereibiologischer und Juristischer Unterstützung.



> *5.4.1. Unzulässigerweise gefangene Fische*
> Fische, die trotz Fangverbotes oder während der Schonzeit gefangen werden, und untermaßige Fische sind unverzüglich schonend in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Andere Fische, die nicht absichtlich gefangen wurden, können zurückgesetzt werden, wenn dies aus einem vernünftigen Grund geschieht. Werden sie beim Fang nachhaltig verletzt, sind sie unverzüglich zu töten. Beim Fang getötete sowie entsprechende tot angelandete Fische dürfen nicht verwertet werden; eine Aneignung ist verboten.


Wie sehen denn diese "vernünftigen Gründe und anderen Fische" aus die Nacht für Nacht *nicht absichtlich* gefangen werden und z.B. Zander heissen bzw. für Fotosessions zum Landgang "überredet" werden durften?

Und die gewiss kein Beifang oder ungewollten Fisch darstellten. Oder Grosskarpfen die nicht "absichtlich" gefangen wurden obwohl man seine ganze Montur darauf auslegt.

Du siehts ohne eine C&R anstossen zu wollen, so gibt es doch für viele Differenzierungen die zwischen Waidgerecht und Qual entscheiden ohne sein Gewissen unütz zu belasten weil man sich den Regeln entsprechend verhält.

Gruss


----------



## zokky (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Vogelschützer sind auch Tierquäler! Durch den Schutz der Kormorane werden viele Fische verletzt und sterben einen quälvollen Tod.


----------



## DerAngler93 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



zokky schrieb:


> Vogelschützer sind auch Tierquäler! Durch den Schutz der Kormorane werden viele Fische verletzt und sterben einen quälvollen Tod.



Das Problem ist sowas stimmt aus Sicht der Vogelschützer Ja nicht


----------



## BigGamer (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



zokky schrieb:


> Vogelschützer sind auch Tierquäler! Durch den Schutz der Kormorane werden viele Fische verletzt und sterben einen quälvollen Tod.


 
Den Tieren das "Fressen und gefressen werden" untereinander zu verbieten wird schwierig sein:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Woher wußte ich bloß, daß irgendeiner mal wieder den Kormoran ins Spiel bringt 

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt  #h


----------



## DerAngler93 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Naja das ist eben der lauf der Natur kann man nicht ändern. Wobei das schützen teeilweise erlich Quatsch ist. Komerane gibts genug sollen lieber was schützen was wichtig ist und selten. Sonst gibts nachher zu viele


----------



## Ollek (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Woher wußte ich bloß, daß irgendeiner mal wieder den Kormoran ins Spiel bringt
> 
> Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt  #h



Du hast vergessen:


Bald kommt noch die Red Arc hinzu obs passt oder nicht:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Wenn wir

Kormoran
Laichdorsch
C&R
RedArc
HE-Tackle
Kochtopfangler
Fischwilderer

in einem Posting unterbringen sollten wir eigentlich alle möglichen Streitpunkte in einem Thread abhandeln können... :q

Oder habe ich was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oder habe ich was wichtiges vergessen?


Die Meerforellen, braune und Absteiger mitnehmen, fehlen noch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Stimmt, verdammt...


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Askari haste vergessen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Die einzige Menschengruppe der ich es nicht verübeln kann, wenn sie uns Tierquäler nennen, sind Vegetarier.


Jeder Mensch, der uns der Tierquälerei bezichtigt und nur ein Fischstäbchen gegessen hat ist ein Heuchler. Denn im Vergleich zu allen kommerziellen Nahrungsherstellern töten wir unglaublich schnell und sauber. Wenn wir Fischmörder genannt werden, so beschäftigen die Schreihälse meist grausame Auftragskiller. Bei Anglern ersticken keine Fische qualvoll in ihren Netzen oder an Deck, oder werden lebendig verarbeitet. In der Berufsfischerei ist das eher die Regel als die Ausnahme.

Von der Waidgerechtigkeit abgesehen, töten (und essen) wir Angler in der Regel bewusst. Die Nahrung ist weniger anonym und künstlich, wir wissen was es bedeutet was wir essen. Man könnte meinen die Angelgegner blenden jede Realität aus ihren Essgewohnheiten aus und verreissen uns Angler dafür den Mut zu haben uns mit der Nahrungsbeschaffung auseinanderzusetzen. Wer beim Töten eines Fisches "IHHHHHH" und beim Ausweiden "EKELPAKET" brüllt, sollte sich beim Verzehr des Fischbrötchens überlegen ob er sich nicht etwas zu weit von der Natur entfremdet hat und in einer künstlichen Scheinwelt lebt. Vermutlich bekommen besagte Personen auch beim Melken einer Kuh das kotzen und wissen nicht was der Milch beigemischt wird, damit daraus Käse wird...
Wie  immer bei meiner Argumentation sind Vegetarier ausgenommen, die in der Regel recht reflektiert sind (solange es keine Modevegetarier sind).


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Die einzige Menschengruppe der ich es nicht verübeln kann, wenn sie uns Tierquäler nennen, sind Vegetarier.



|bigeyes Doch ich schon.

Ein Vegetarier im schlimmsten Fall Veganer hat nicht das Recht mich Tierquäler zu nennen da ich keine Tiere Quäle.

Ein Tierquäler geht los und tut Tieren Lebewesen *grundlos* etwas an was nicht in der Natur dieses Tieres /Lebewesens liegt.

Wenn ich ein Fisch fange oder Fleisch esse was ebenfalls nicht dem Wohle dieses Tieres / Lebewesens dient, so ist der *Grund* in dem Fall die Nahrung.

Und dieser Grund ist mir Naturgegeben,(mich zu ernähren und nich das grundlose Quälen) und nur weil diese Leute die Natur nicht verstehen haben sie noch lange nicht das Recht andere als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen.

Ich gehe aber auf jedenfall mit wenn diese Leute Haltungsbedingungen kritisieren bzw. diese Leute als Tierquäler abstrafen. 
Weswegen die Allgemeinheit die Fleisch, Fisch und tierische Produkte benötigt noch lange nicht dafür übergreifend verwantwortlich gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Wir sind oft nicht einer Meinung, aber hier: Sehr schöner Betrag! #6

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Weswegen die Allgemeinheit die Fleisch, Fisch und tierische Produkte benötigt noch lange nicht dafür übergreifend verwantwortlich gemacht werden kann.



Es wäre eigentlich schlüssiger, wenn wir uns nicht von tierischer Nahrung ernähren würden, daher würde streng gesehen die Nahrungsbeschaffung als Grund ein Tier zu töten wegfallen.

Wenn man auf dieser Ebene argumentiert, sind Angler sehr wohl Tierquäler, weil wir eben Tiere quälen (auch wenn die Qual verhältnismäßig gering sein dürfte).



> Ein Tierquäler geht los und tut Tieren Lebewesen *grundlos* etwas an was nicht in der Natur dieses Tieres /Lebewesens liegt.



Da du auch ohne Fleisch ein langes und gesundes Leben führen könntest, sehen viele Leute dies als schwaches Argument an. Auch ich sehe mich den Vegetariern ethisch unterlegen, es überwiegt aber einfach die Lust am Fleisch und die Tatsache, dass ich mich nicht dauernd mit dem Thema auseinander setzen muss, ich in einer Fleischfressenden Gesellschaft lebe und mich nicht verteidigen und weiter drüber nachdenken muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Die einzige Menschengruppe der ich es nicht verübeln kann, wenn sie uns Tierquäler nennen, sind Vegetarier.


Die (und Veganer!) sind für mich gerade die größten Heuchler überhaupt!

Denn letztlich machen die das gleiche wie jeder Fleischfresser (sich von anderen Lebewesen ernähren), und setzen nur die Grenze anders:
Pflanzenleben darf gefressen werden, Tierleben nicht.

Als Mensch(heit) zu entscheiden welche Lebensformen lebenswert sind (und die man dann nicht essen darf), und welche nicht lebenswert sind (die man dann essen darf), das könnte ein Böswilliger ja schon mit Euthanasie gleichsetzen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Die einzige Menschengruppe der ich es nicht verübeln kann, wenn sie uns Tierquäler nennen, sind Vegetarier.
> ...
> Wie  immer bei meiner Argumentation sind Vegetarier ausgenommen, die in der Regel recht reflektiert sind (solange es keine Modevegetarier sind).


Du weißt, dass es in der realen Tierwelt KEINE Vegetarier gibt - alle Rotaugen oder Schnecken sind auch Carnivoren (Fleischfresser). Es gibt keine "Friedfische", wenn man das als Nicht-Carnivoren übersetzen wollte.
Der auschließliche Vegetarier ist insofern absolut unnatürlich, wenn er das bessere Fleischangebot ausschlägt, sich sozusagen durch gärende niederengergetische Pflanzenkost selbst ins Knie schießt. Alle höher intelligenten Tiere sind Carnivoren, das ist durch die Gehirnenergieversorgung zwangsläufig.

Wohin das führt, kann man ja waidlich bei etlichen Organisationen sehen :m, die ticken eben nicht mehr richtig in der Birne, weil das tierische Eiweiß vollkommen fehlt, das Gehirn im Notprogramm laufen muss. Wenn die sich dann noch gentechnisch veränderten unverdaulichen Soja-Tofu-Mist reindrehen (ist ja vegetarisch), wird die Verstopfung noch schlimmer, Energie kommt nicht mehr an. Die Steigerung des Veganers (ohne jede tierische Produkte MIlch, Ei), ist dann noch unterversorgter, fällt sozusagen in der Tat von jedem Fleisch und die meisten Gehirnzellen werden stillgelegt ...

Kühe (u.a. Weider) fressen ca. 7% tierisches Beifutter (Schnecken,Ameisen,Spinnen) auf der Wiese, das macht sie gesund und die Milch gut. Fehlt dies, werden sie schnell krank, und die Milch zur Gülle.

Affen sind auch so ein Thema. Orang-Utans und Gorillas haben eine geringeren Fleischanteil, sie sind aber auch sehr langsame Tiere. Die schnellere Rudeltiere wie Schimpansen und Paviane sind begierige Fleischfresser, die selbst kleine Menschen gerne nehmen, nichts verschonen, in der Großgruppe alles angreifen und zerreissen, was ihnen fressbar erscheint. 
Im Zoo sind deren Gehege sogar der gefährlichste Bereich. :g
Die Mär vom Bananen-Fressenden Affen ist absolut falsch.

Gleichzeitg erlaubt der Fleischkonsum ihnen einen höhere Energiedichte, mit weniger Darmverbrennungsmotor mehr Leistung zu erbringen. Das ist biophysikalsich zwangsläufig, inzwischen gut nachgerechnet und erforscht.

Und gilt auch insbesondere für die gleichartig verbrennenden Menschen 

Nochmal gesagt: Vegetarismus ist ein Notprogramm, wenn es eben nicht anders geht, also nichtmal mehr genug Fliegen und Maden zum fressen da sind. Bei Gelegenheit und Angebot fressen aber alle lieber auch Tiere, ob Fliegen, Termiten, tierisches Plankton, das ist für die Überlebensenergie einfach effektiver und besser. 
Der Mensch selber ist ziemlich sicher aus fleischfressenden Urzeitaffen entstanden, die als Steppenläufer fast vornehmlich Fleisch (und Aas) gefuttert haben.

Wen es interessiert, sollte mal das sehr gute Buch von Robin Dunbar (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Dunbar)
"Klatsch und Tratsch. Warum Frauen die Sprache erfanden" 
http://www.amazon.de/Klatsch-Tratsch-Frauen-Sprache-erfanden/dp/344215099X/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240389078&sr=8-2
oder auch
"Klatsch und Tratsch. Wie der Mensch zur Sprache fand." oder 
"Amouröses Fellkraulen, Rezension im Spiegel, Nr. 25, 17. Juni 1996" oder "Sprechen anstatt Kraulen Telepolis, 25. März 1998" 
lesen.
Die beschriebene Dunbar-Zahl ist auch für Foren wie das Anglerboard sehr interessant, für Informatiker in Simulation von KI oder NI noch mehr. :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Denn letztlich machen die das gleiche wie jeder Fleischfresser (sich von anderen Lebewesen ernähren), und setzen nur die Grenze anders:
> Pflanzenleben darf gefressen werden, Tierleben nicht.



Wobei die Grenzziehung ja nicht zufällig, sondern schlüssig ist, da sich das Stress- und Schmerzempfinden (=Leiden) von Wirbeltieren von der Pflanzenwelt unterscheidet.
Ich kann ja auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen den Rasen mähen, wo hingegen das kupieren (richtig geschrieben) von Hundeschwänzen auch mit Betäubung Tierquälerei ist.

Selektviert werden muss meiner Meinung nach übrigens. Niemand mit westeuropäischen Moralgefühl wird scharf darauf sein das letzte Nashorn oder Nachbars Lumpi zu verspeisen. Aus dem Luxus des Überflusses heraus,* können* wir moralisch viel höher ansetzen und sehr wohl differenzieren.


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Es wäre eigentlich schlüssiger, wenn wir uns nicht von tierischer Nahrung ernähren würden, daher würde streng gesehen die Nahrungsbeschaffung als Grund ein Tier zu töten wegfallen.



Es ist eigentlich völlig unschlüssig ein omnivores Lebewesen rein pflanzlich zu ernähren da die Naturgegebenheit Fleisch zu essen *gegeben* ist.

Das ist etwas was Veganer etc völlig ablehnen.

|znaika:Aber nur weil diese Leute auf eine Naturgegebenheit freiwillig verzichten heisst das nicht das diese dann das Recht haben Andere wegen ihrer Naturgegebenheit zu verurteilen.

Es gibt Leute die leben aus verschiedenen Gründen enthaltsam bis Keusch und haben auch ein langes Leben.

Es wäre ebenfalls ein schwaches Argument das dieses nun alle tun sollen weil es auch funktioniert.

Gruss


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Du weißt, dass es in der realen Tierwelt KEINE Vegetarier gibt - alle Rotaugen oder Schnecken sind auch Carnivoren (Fleischfresser). Es gibt keine "Friedfische", wenn man das als Nicht-Carnivoren übersetzen wollte.
> Der auschließliche Vegetarier ist insofern absolut unnatürlich, wenn er das bessere Fleischangebot ausschlägt, sich sozusagen durch gärende niederengergetische Pflanzenkost selbst ins Knie schießt. Alle höher intelligenten Tiere sind Carnivoren, das ist durch die Gehirnenergieversorgung zwangsläufig.



Auch wenn deine aufgeführten Argumente Tatsachen sind muss ich mir die Frage stellen: Ja und?

Was hindert uns ernsthaft daran auf Fleisch zu verzichten? Dass die Kuh ab und an einen Käfer nascht?

Da wir Menschen mit einem hoch entwickelten Bewusstsein ausgerüstet sind, könnten wir uns in der Hinsicht tatsächlich von den Tieren abheben, wenn es uns denn schlüssig und erstrebsam erscheint.



> Wohin das führt, kann man ja waidlich bei etlichen Organisationen sehen :m, die ticken eben nicht mehr richtig in der Birne, weil das tierische Eiweiß vollkommen fehlt, das Gehirn im Notprogramm laufen muss.



Auch wenn ich gewisse Beobachtungen mit dir teile, muss ich korrigieren dass ein hoher tierischer Eiweisskonsum notwendig ist um ein Gehirn auszubilden. Der hohe Eiweisskonsumüberschuss war *evolutionär* notwendig, man kann ihn aber nicht einfach auf ein Individuum übertragen. Faktisch lässt es sich auch mit relativ wenig Eiweiss leben, dass problemlos aus pflanzlichem Protein bestehen kann.

Niemand muss Fleisch essen um seinen proteinbedarf zu decken. Ich kenne sogar einige sehr erfolgreiche Vegenische Bodybuilder, deren proteinbedarf sich deutlich von Otto-Normal abhebt. (3g pro Kilo Körpergewicht, Otto-Normal braucht in etwa 0,8g)



> Wenn die sich dann noch gentechnisch veränderten unverdaulichen Soja-Tofu-Mist reindrehen (ist ja vegetarisch), wird die Verstopfung noch schlimmer, Energie kommt nicht mehr an.



Zweifellos kann man sich auch vegetarisch schlecht ernähren, aber dass Soja ungesund ist, ist einfach falsch. Die Verwertbarkeit von Sojaprotein ist zwar geringer als von Pute und Co, allerdings lässt sich die Wertigkeit durch die Kombination mit verschiedenen anderen Aminosäuren (z.B. aus Reis und Bohnen) deutlich erhöhen.
Die Energie wird sowieso aus Kohlenhydraten und Fett deutlich besser verarbeitet als aus Protein. Aus energietechniscvhen Gründen brauchen wir kein Fleisch.

 Die Steigerung des Veganers (ohne jede tierische Produkte MIlch, Ei), ist dann noch unterversorgter, fällt sozusagen in der Tat von jedem Fleisch und die meisten Gehirnzellen werden stillgelegt ...



> Kühe (u.a. Weider) fressen ca. 7% tierisches Beifutter (Schnecken,Ameisen,Spinnen) auf der Wiese, das macht sie gesund und die Milch gut. Fehlt dies, werden sie schnell krank, und die Milch zur Gülle.



Wir sind keine Kühe und können auch ohne Fleisch völlig sorgenfrei leben (wenn wir uns intelligent ernähren und nicht einfach auf Fleisch und Milchprodukte verzichten).



> Affen sind auch so ein Thema. Orang-Utans und Gorillas haben eine geringeren Fleischanteil, sie sind aber auch sehr langsame Tiere. Die schnellere Rudeltiere wie Schimpansen und Paviane sind begierige Fleischfresser, die selbst kleine Menschen gerne nehmen, nichts verschonen, in der Großgruppe alles angreifen und zerreissen, was ihnen fressbar erscheint.
> Im Zoo sind deren Gehege sogar der gefährlichste Bereich. :g
> Die Mär vom Bananen-Fressenden Affen ist absolut falsch.



Das stimmt, spielt aber für uns keine Rolle. Affen fressen Fleisch weil es ihnen wertvolles Protein liefert, was wir aber auch aus Pflanzen in einer völlig ausreichenden Wertigkeit beziehen könnten.



> Gleichzeitg erlaubt der Fleischkonsum ihnen einen höhere Energiedichte, mit weniger Darmverbrennungsmotor mehr Leistung zu erbringen. Das ist biophysikalsich zwangsläufig, inzwischen gut nachgerechnet und erforscht.



Das halte ich für zweifelhaft, da eine hohe Energiedichte durch ein höheres Nahrungsvolumen erreicht werden kann und pflanzliche Fette sogar doppelt so viel Energie liefern als tierisches Protein. Außerdem würde ich eine hohe Kalorienbilanz nicht unbedingt als positiv einordnen, wenn man sich die überfettete westliche Welt ansieht.



> Und gilt auch insbesondere für die gleichartig verbrennenden Menschen
> 
> Nochmal gesagt: Vegetarismus ist ein Notprogramm, wenn es eben nicht anders geht, also nichtmal mehr genug Fliegen und Maden zum fressen da sind. Bei Gelegenheit und Angebot fressen aber alle lieber auch Tiere, ob Fliegen, Termiten, tierisches Plankton, das ist für die Überlebensenergie einfach effektiver und besser.



Das halte ich für falsch. Vegetarismus kann ebenso ethische Grundlage sein, die aus dem Luxus des Überangebotes von Nahrung entsteht und nicht aus der Abwesenheit von Fleisch.



> Der Mensch selber ist ziemlich sicher aus fleischfressenden Urzeitaffen entstanden, die als Steppenläufer fast vornehmlich Fleisch (und Aas) gefuttert haben.



Australophitecus hat sich zu fast 100% von Aas ernährt. Unser Verdauungssystem hat sich inzwischen so weit von dem unserer Vorfahren entfernt, dass wir nur noch extrem frisches Aas verzehren können. Das macht für uns das töten notwendig, wenn wir Fleisch essen wollen. Entfernt haben wir uns also so oder so von unseren Vorfahren, darum halte ich die Vorfahren-haben-Fleisch-gegessen-Argumentation für schwachsinnig, man könnte sie sogar als Vegetarier-Argument nutzen, da Australophitecus als Aasfresser SAMMLER und kein Jäger war - also alles andere als eine Tötungsmaschine.


> Wen es interessiert, sollte mal das sehr gute Buch von Robin Dunbar (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_Dunbar)
> "Klatsch und Tratsch. Wie der Mensch zur Sprache fand." oder
> "Amouröses Fellkraulen, Rezension im Spiegel, Nr. 25, 17. Juni 1996" oder "Sprechen anstatt Kraulen Telepolis, 25. März 1998"
> lesen.
> Die beschriebene Dunbar-Zahl ist auch für Foren wie das Anglerboard sehr interessant, für Informatiker in Simulation von KI oder NI noch mehr. :m



Wenn schon Buchempfehlungen rausgehauen werden kann kann ich jedem der sich über die Menschwerdnung in Abhängigkeit von den Umwelteinflüssen interessiert (gerade im Hinblick Ernährung) das Buch "Das Rätsel der Menschwerdung, die Entstehung des Menschen im Wechselspiel der Natur", von Josef H Reichholf empfehlen. 
Da steht wirklich sauviel drin und es ist praktischerweise völlig wertfrei, da es gar nicht das ethische Thema Vegetarismus PRO/CON aufgreift, sondern wissenschaftlich und unpolitisch bleibt.

Jetzt bin ich in die Rolle des Vegetariers geraten, wollte ich doch gar nicht... :-D


----------



## gründler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ansichtssache!

Wer weiß was Rasen Bäume Büsche empfinden wenn wir sie stutzen fällen etc.
Bis jetzt kann niemand sagen ob diese Lebewesen nicht auch Schmerz empfinden.
Was fühlt der Rasen wenn er täglich von tausenden fußballschuhen zerpflückt wird? Schmerz Leid.....Was der Baum von 200 Jahren alter wohl spürt wenn die Motorsäge tiefe Wunden reißt?

Ich weiß es nicht aber vieleicht empfinden diese Lebewesen das gleiche wie wir nach einer OP,wenn wir wach werden und die frische Narbe brennt und Schmerzt.

Was empfindet das Pferd was unter Zügel Schläge etc.Leistung bringen muss,was das Schwein wenn die Klötze weg kommen weil wir Menschen gutes Fleisch wollen,was das Kaninchen wenn wir es um Pokale gewinnen zu wollen in enge Käfige stecken und Ausstellen,was denkt der Diskus aus Wildfang wenn er auf einmal in einen 100ltr Becken schwimmen muss.....eine liste ohne Ende und alles weil wir Menschen denken was wir tun ist richtig?
Wer sagt uns das es richtig ist?Gott? Angela Merkel? der VDSF die Pet(r)a ?

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Selektviert werden muss meiner Meinung nach übrigens.


Die einzige Selektion die ich persönlich da anerkenne ist die, das man Kannibalismus ächtet.

Alles andere sind kulturelle und moralisch/ethische Wertungen, welche zudem je nach Region, Kultur, Wohlstand und Hunger komplett unterschiedlich ausfallen können und nie verallgemeinert werden sollten (vom Hunde essen in China bis zu vegetarischen Buddhisten in Tibet).

Ich gestehe jedenfalls Vegetariern/Veganern nicht die moralisch/ethische Überlegenheit zu, das für den Rest der Menschheit mitentscheiden zu dürfen und/oder den "fleischfressenden Rest der Menschheit" deswegen moralisch/ethisch abzuwerten oder zu verunglimpfen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> |znaika:Aber nur weil diese Leute auf eine Naturgegebenheit freiwillig verzichten heisst das nicht das diese dann das Recht haben Andere wegen ihrer Naturgegebenheit zu verurteilen.
> 
> Es gibt Leute die leben aus verschiedenen Gründen enthaltsam bis Keusch und haben auch ein langes Leben.
> 
> Es wäre ebenfalls ein schwaches Argument das dieses nun alle tun sollen weil es auch funktioniert.



Meiner Meinung nach ist zwischem dem Verurteilen von Menschen und dem Ausspruch "Für mich ist Angeln Tierquälerei" auf argumentativer Ebene ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Eine Diskussion ist in unserer Welt der freien Meinung mMn erwünscht, auch wenn es für mich als begeisterter Fleischfresser unbequem wird und ich mir vielleicht eingestehen muss dass mein handeln ethisch durchaus fragwürdig ist.

Ich glaube ich bin aber so weit reflektiert und persönlich gefestigt dass ich damit klar komme und ich mich nicht persönlich angegriffen fühle und dadurch kann ich die Argumentation die ich hier bringe nachvollziehen und ehrlich teilen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Wobei die Grenzziehung ja nicht zufällig, sondern schlüssig ist, da sich das Stress- und Schmerzempfinden (=Leiden) von Wirbeltieren von der Pflanzenwelt unterscheidet.


Bist Du Dir da sicher?  
Pflanzen ticken viel langsamer, aber sie tun alles das auch was sogenannte höhere Tiere tun - UND VIEL MEHR, haben Nerven, Muskeln, Genetik, sogar Verhalten. Mit einigen Exemplaren kann ich mich per Handaura sogar unterhalten, sie nehmen es wahr, reagieren, bekunden Sympathie oder Antipathie.
Sie nehmen ihre Gruppe war, Feinde und Alarmrufe, auf vielfältige Art, eben sogar biochemisch im Boden, per Duftstoffe, akustisch, sie tun eben viel mehr als wir sehen. Wenn man Pflanzen massakriert und mißhandelt, bekommen das alle anderen in der Nähe mit, versuchen sich zu verstecken, sich ungenießbar oder sogar giftig zu machen. 
Sogar noch weitergehend: Sie können den Giftigkeitsfaktor nach dieser Regelung sogar regeln, denn Bitterstoffe sind z.B. Vorstufen oder Verdünnungen von Giftstoffen. 

Was mich daran aufgrund der innewohnenden Gerechtigkeit regelrecht erfreut:
Die Pflanzenquäler werden von ihrer vegetarischen Nahrung (Gift, Unverträglichkeit, Stoffwechselstörungen, Siechtum und nachfolgend Frühtod) bestraft, ob als Täter oder Hehler, und das finde ich sogar gut! :g

Die Scheuklappe und das kleine Schlüsselloch des einzelnen Menschen sollte ihn eben nicht dazu verleiten, gleich mal eben allgemeingültig zu urteilen. Nur weil man was nicht sieht oder überhaupt wahrnimmt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht existiert oder passiert.



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich kann ja auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen den Rasen mähen


Kanst Du? Eigentlich nicht, und gleich wohl auch nicht mehr. 
Denn, die Kleintiere liegen je nach Naturzustand des Rasens bei einigen Hundert bis Zehntausend pro Quadratmeter. Leg Dich mal auf den Boden und schaue Dir dieses Biotop und Lebenswunder eine halbe Stunde lang genau an. :m
Dann ist das nicht nur Rasen, sondern eine Vielfalt von Pflanzen, Wegeriche, Gänseblümchen, Löwenzahn usw.
Diese wunderbaren und schönen Gewächse, die gewaltige Lebenskräfte ansammeln können, geraten einfach mit unters Messer. 




Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> , wo hingegen das kupieren (richtig geschrieben) von Hundeschwänzen auch mit Betäubung Tierquälerei ist.


Ja? Dort tätest Du aber einem Tier einen kurzeitigen vergehenden Schmerz an.
Nicht das ich das tun und befürworten will - es ist zudem ein idiotischer Unsinn, aber es ist im Vergleich zur Tat und Lebensvernichtung beim Rasenmähen eigentlich eine Kleinigkeit. :g
Zeigt aber sehr gut, wie pervertiert das Denken durch Gefühle und Manipulation sein kann - und leider ist.

Wenn Du führderhin Rasen mähen willst - mußt Du Dich als bewußtes Wesen und gerade bewüßtes höheres Menschenwesen schon zum bewußten aktiven Töten entscheiden, sogar zu einer Massenabschlachtung. Tust Du es nicht, ...

Das ist genau das, wozu ich mich beim Angeln entscheide:
Bewußte Entscheidung Tiere (Fische) umzubringen und als Nahrung zu verwerten.
(Durch Ressourcenbeschränkung und hegerische Verpflichtung eingeschränkt)

Ich habe damit aber auch aufgrund der bewußten Entscheidung zur Notwendigkeit der Erlangung guter Nahrung und dem Sichern des Überlebens von mir und meiner verbundenen Horde kein Probleme damit, auch nicht mit lebenden Ködern wie Maden oder Würmer oder Fliegen, und selbst nicht mit dem lebenden Köderfisch wie in früheren Jahren. 

Töten und Leid verursachen ist nicht schön an sich (deswegen paßt für mich auch der Sport-Begriff nicht dazu), sondern notwendig. Und man kann es möglichst gut machen, zu beherrschen versuchen, dann paßt es auch harmonisch in die Natur.


----------



## Boendall (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einzige Selektion die ich persönlich da anerkenne ist die, das man Kannibalismus ächtet.
> 
> Alles andere sind kulturelle und moralisch/ethische Wertungen, welche zudem je nach Region, Kultur, Wohlstand und Hunger komplett unterschiedlich ausfallen können und nie verallgemeinert werden sollten (vom Hunde essen in China bis zu vegetarischen Buddhisten in Tibet).
> 
> Ich gestehe jedenfalls Vegetariern/Veganern nicht die moralisch/ethische Überlegenheit zu, das für den Rest der Menschheit mitentscheiden zu dürfen und/oder den "fleischfressenden Rest der Menschheit" deswegen moralisch/ethisch abzuwerten oder zu verunglimpfen.


 
Ich mag keine Vegetarier, die essen meinem Essen das Essen weg.:vik:

Mal im Ernst: Soll jeder wie er meint, ich werde nicht auf Fleisch verzichten. Ich will keine Vegetarier/Veganer zu Fleischessern umpolen und erwarte mir das umgekehrt.
wer glaubt auf grund seiner gewählten Ernährungsweise, besser als andere zu sein, hat ja wirklich eine Klatsche#q

Wenn man die ganze Thematik runterbricht müssten wir alle aus Liebe zum Planeten Selbstmord begehen um nichts mehr anzurichten.

Schade ist, dass bei uns Anglern immer nur die "Tierquälerkomponente" gesehen wird, aber nie die "Umweltschutzkomponente" beachtung findet. Da der Großteil der Angler sehrwohl die Natur schätzt und sie auch respektiert und schützt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin aber so weit reflektiert und persönlich gefestigt dass ich damit klar komme und ich mich nicht persönlich angegriffen fühle und dadurch kann ich die Argumentation die ich hier bringe nachvollziehen und ehrlich teilen.


Das ist gut! #6



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> wenn es für mich als begeisterter Fleischfresser
> teilen.


Das ermöglichst Duir überhaupt diese Diskussion und die obige^ Linie zu vertreten. :m


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Wer weiß was Rasen Bäume Büsche empfinden wenn wir sie stutzen fällen etc.
> Bis jetzt kann niemand sagen ob diese Lebewesen nicht auch Schmerz empfinden.
> Was fühlt der Rasen wenn er täglich von tausenden fußballschuhen zerpflückt wird? Schmerz Leid.....Was der Baum von 200 Jahren alter wohl spürt wenn die Motorsäge tiefe Wunden reißt?
> 
> Ich weiß es nicht aber vieleicht empfinden diese Lebewesen das gleiche wie wir nach einer OP,wenn wir wach werden und die frische Narbe brennt und Schmerzt.



Wir handeln immer nach aktuellem Wissen und die aktuellen Erkenntnisse sind die, dass Pflanzen Stress und Schmerz empfinden der anders geartet ist als der von Tieren und dass wir diesen anders bewerten.
Das Argument "wir wissen dass wir nix wissen und darum ist alles egal" kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Wie wissen nicht alles, tragen aber sehr wohl Verantwortung aus dem was wir wissen und müssen daraus unsere Schlüsse ziehen.



> Was empfindet das Pferd was unter Zügel Schläge etc.Leistung bringen muss,was das Schwein wenn die Klötze weg kommen weil wir Menschen gutes Fleisch wollen,was das Kaninchen wenn wir es um Pokale gewinnen zu wollen in enge Käfige stecken und Ausstellen,was denkt der Diskus aus Wildfang wenn er auf einmal in einen 100ltr Becken schwimmen muss.....eine liste ohne Ende und alles weil wir Menschen denken was wir tun ist richtig?
> Wer sagt uns das es richtig ist?Gott? Angela Merkel? der VDSF die Pet(r)a ?



Das sind Fargen der Ethik die wir uns stellen sollten. Dabei sollten wir uns nicht die Meinung von PETA und Co diktieren lassen, wohl aber derenA rgumente nutzen um sich eine eigene MEinung zu bilden. Selbstverständlich muss klar sein, dass man wesentlich von der Kultur in der man aufwächst geprägt wurde.

@ thomas


> Die einzige Selektion die ich persönlich da anerkenne ist die, das man Kannibalismus ächtet.



Das kaufe ich dir nicht ab. Auch du selektierst gerade als Angler täglich, sonst würdest du dich nicht an Schonzeiten halten. Auch du unterscheidest zwischen seltenen und Schützenswerten Arten und wirst vermutlich als Koch leichtfertiger ein Karpfenfilet als ein Stück T(h)unfisch verarbeiten. Wir werden ständig vor die Anforderung gestellt selektieren zu müssen.



> Alles andere sind kulturelle und moralisch/ethische Wertungen, welche zudem je nach Region, Kultur, Wohlstand und Hunger komplett unterschiedlich ausfallen können und nie verallgemeinert werden sollten (vom Hunde essen in China bis zu vegetarischen Buddhisten in Tibet).



Das ist richtig, da alles kulturell geprägt ist. So lange verhalten aber auch kulturunabhängig argumentiert werden kann, sehe ich da aber kein Problem.



> Ich gestehe jedenfalls Vegetariern/Veganern nicht die moralisch/ethische Überlegenheit zu, das für den Rest der Menschheit mitentscheiden zu dürfen und/oder den "fleischfressenden Rest der Menschheit" deswegen moralisch/ethisch abzuwerten oder zu verunglimpfen.



Wie oben beschrieben: ich werte eine sachlich fundierte Argumentation und eine Verunglimpfung völlig unterschiedlich. Ich erkenne nur an, dass Argumentativ die Vegetarier die bessere Grundlage haben, wenn denn argumentiert und nicht polarisiert wird.

Die Argumente KEIN Frischfleisch zu essen (sei es moralisch, ökonomisch oder ökologisch) sind sehr stark und das erkenne ich an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Auch du selektierst gerade als Angler täglich, sonst würdest du dich nicht an Schonzeiten halten.


Hat aber nix mit dem von mir beschriebenen moralisch/ethischen selektieren zu tun, sondern ist schlicht juristische Lage bei uns..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Was hindert uns ernsthaft daran auf Fleisch zu verzichten?


Alles das gesagte, für eine optimale Versorgung.
Fisch ist aber sogar erheblich optimaler als anderes Fleisch/Säugerfleisch, leichter verdaulich, weniger gefährliche Schlacken.

Wenn verschiedene Organisationen ihrer Werteskala und dem Nutzen konsequent folgen täten (und (noch) könnten ),
müßten sie *den Fischverzehr geradezu empfehlen* #6 #6 #6, um von dem weit problematischen Säugetierverzehr wegzukommen.

Fisch und Fleisch futtern verursacht aber ein allerbestes und optimales Satt- und Genussgefühl,
was andere Nahrung *niemals* erbracht hat. Also ein klarer Vorteil.
Über Gehirnversorgung braucht es noch ganz andere Mengen und Qualitäten,
was aber zur minimalen Überlebensversorgung nicht notwendig ist.
Nur ich will wie viele andere nicht einfach überleben, nicht *vegetieren* (man beachte diesen Wortsinn, der eigentlich alles sagt), sondern leistungsfähig erleben und tun.

Deswegen Fisch und Fleisch aller Arten! :m
Natürlich sauber und mit geübter Meisterschaft perfekt und optimal getötet. 

(und nicht gequält wie in Schlachthöfen und dem ganzen Industriefleischbromborium, aber das ist eine Schlacht für sich.)



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Da wir Menschen mit einem hoch entwickelten Bewusstsein ausgerüstet sind, könnten wir uns in der Hinsicht tatsächlich von den Tieren abheben, wenn es uns denn schlüssig und erstrebsam erscheint.


Könnten ja, darf ja auch jeder tun, ich zwinge ihn nicht Fleisch essen zu müssen.

Höchstens mal zu probieren , wenn verblendete Eltern den Kindern das verleidet haben. 

"Schmeckt ja merkwürdig aber irgendwie doch... ", ca.66% "konvertieren". #6 :m




Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich gewisse Beobachtungen mit dir teile, muss ich korrigieren dass ein hoher tierischer Eiweisskonsum notwendig ist um ein Gehirn auszubilden. Der hohe Eiweisskonsumüberschuss war *evolutionär* notwendig, man kann ihn aber nicht einfach auf ein Individuum übertragen. Faktisch lässt es sich auch mit relativ wenig Eiweiss leben, dass problemlos aus pflanzlichem Protein bestehen kann.


Überleben ja, schrieb ich auch schon, aber richtig ausbilden und weiter ausbilden und nutzen -
dazu bitte richtig gut ausreichend Fleisch, Fisch usw.
Mein Gehirn entwickelt sich immer weiter, und das ist sehr gut so! 



> Niemand muss Fleisch essen um seinen proteinbedarf zu decken.


Falsch, ich schon. Sonst bin ich erst unzufrieden, dann nicht mehr leistungsfähig.
Schwupp, Steak und Forelle, und schon rotiert die Kreativität. 



> Ich kenne sogar einige sehr erfolgreiche Vegenische Bodybuilder, deren proteinbedarf sich deutlich von Otto-Normal abhebt. (3g pro Kilo Körpergewicht, Otto-Normal braucht in etwa 0,8g)


Die Herbivoren Saurier waren auch sehr groß. 
Muskeln sind halt nicht alles, meist sogar sehr unwichtig, denn das Oberstübchen regiert! 
Das braucht die meisten Spezialitäten.
Vor allem wenn man nicht 08/15 altern will.



> Zweifellos kann man sich auch vegetarisch schlecht ernähren, aber dass Soja ungesund ist, ist einfach falsch.


Falsch, gerade aus China, gentechnisch unverdaulich gemacht, mit Wachstumshormonen, Pestiziden,
ist es wie das meiste aus der LAndwirtschaft eigentlich ungenießbar, mißraten, Gülle,
MOnsanto läßt grüßen, die Bodenauszehrung aber auch. 
Das ginge theoretisch ausreichend auf Note -4 (ausreichend), aber so nicht mehr.



> Die Verwertbarkeit von Sojaprotein ist zwar geringer als von Pute und Co,


Aha, sag ich doch.
Noch ner Putenkeule gehts mir gut, 
nach sonm Sojakram habich erst recht Hunger, mindestens nachdem sich das verstopfte Völlgefühl wieder etwas gelegt hat.



> Die Energie wird sowieso aus Kohlenhydraten und Fett deutlich besser verarbeitet als aus Protein.


Das brauchen wir alles auch.
Der Hecht z.B frißt nur richtiges noch gut aussehendes Fleisch, keine Pflanzen.
Wenn man drüber nachsinniert, merkt man aber, dass er die Darminhalte seine Beute mitfrißt und mitverdaut.
Das ist die andere pflanzliche Komponente, die er auch braucht.
Interessanterweise haben das Untersuchungen zur Ernährung mit Mäusen auf gezeigt:
Man braucht die ganze Maus zur Ernährung, vor allem Kopf und Bauchinhalt.
Einige Wissenschaftler haben das in langjährigen Selbstversuchen ausprobiert, z.B. bei der Wolfforschung,
und mit Maus-total auf dem Speiseplan ging es ihnen deutlich besser als mit Maus-Filet. :q :q

Was tut man nicht alles im Dienste der Erkenntnis und wahrer Wissenschaft! :q



> Aus energietechniscvhen Gründen brauchen wir kein Fleisch.


Falsch, lesen bei z.B. dem angegebenen Buch oben. 
Die Hochleistungsmaschine Mensch braucht das eben.



> Affen fressen Fleisch weil es ihnen wertvolles Protein liefert, was wir aber auch aus Pflanzen in einer völlig ausreichenden Wertigkeit beziehen könnten.


Das mit der "völlig ausreichenden Wertigkeit" ist einfach falsch, objektiv wie subjektiv.



> Wir sind keine Kühe


Wir wollen ja auch nicht so dumm sein, ich jedenfalls nicht,
und sich nicht in Stallhaltung halten lassen *ups* |kopfkrat :q



> und können auch ohne Fleisch völlig sorgenfrei leben
> (wenn wir uns intelligent ernähren und nicht einfach auf Fleisch und Milchprodukte verzichten).


Also "nicht einfach auf Fleisch verzichten", ist genau richtig! #6 Du schreibst es wissentlich oder unbewußt richtig.

Es gibt aber auch nicht so einfache Limits, ganz klar:
Man kann sich an dem energiereichen Futter eben auch schnell überfressen,
zuviel davon zu sich nehmen, aber das ist nicht die Schuld vom Fleisch,
vorausgesetzt es ist weitgehend natürlich und ohne Masthormone.

Industriefleisch mit Masthormonen ist ein echtes weiteres Problem,
wo ich auch lieber auf solches Fleisch verzichte, und jeden Vegetarier und auch Veganer verstehe #6,
wenn er auf tierische Gülleprodukte aus einer Landwirtschaftsindustrie ohne jede Ethik und Sorgfalt verzichten will und tut.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Bist Du Dir da sicher?
> Pflanzen ticken viel langsamer, aber sie tun alles das auch was sogenannte höhere Tiere tun - UND VIEL MEHR, haben Nerven, Muskeln, Genetik, sogar Verhalten. Mit einigen Exemplaren kann ich mich per Handaura sogar unterhalten, sie nehmen es wahr, reagieren, bekunden Sympathie oder Antipathie.
> Sie nehmen ihre Gruppe war, Feinde und Alarmrufe, auf vielfältige Art, eben sogar biochemisch im Boden, per Duftstoffe, akustisch, sie tun eben viel mehr als wir sehen. Wenn man Pflanzen massakriert und mißhandelt, bekommen das alle anderen in der Nähe mit, versuchen sich zu verstecken, sich ungenießbar oder sogar giftig zu machen.
> Sogar noch weitergehend: Sie können den Giftigkeitsfaktor nach dieser Regelung sogar regeln, denn Bitterstoffe sind z.B. Vorstufen oder Verdünnungen von Giftstoffen.
> ...



Ich habe nie geschrieben dass Pflanzen keinen Stress empfinden können, nur dass der Stress sich grundlegend von denen der Wirbeltiere unterscheidet. Es fehlen einfach Rezeptoren, weshalb der "Schmerz" sich höchstwahrscheinlich anders gestalten muss.

Pflanzen haben auch keine Muskeln und dass du dich mit Pflanzen unterhalten kannst ist super, und ich bin mir sicher dass du viele gute Kumpels auf der du mit einer Wellenlänge bist (auch wenn Kakteen vielerorts rcht spßeiige Gesellen sind) gefunden hast, aber diese Thematik ist für mich persönlich zu esotherisch als dass ich sie momentan ernst nehmen kann.
(ich bin mir sicher du verzeihst mir die Stichelei, ist alles nur Spaß ;-) ).



> Die Scheuklappe und das kleine Schlüsselloch des einzelnen Menschen sollte ihn eben nicht dazu verleiten, gleich mal eben allgemeingültig zu urteilen. Nur weil man was nicht sieht oder überhaupt wahrnimmt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es nicht existiert oder passiert.



Wir müssen zumindest vorläufig allgemeingültig urteilen, weil wir durch die Wissenschaft Wahrscheinlichkeiten erkennen können, die natürlich nur vorläufig sind, nämlich so lange Gültigkeit haben bis wir das Gegenteil erkennen können. Selbst das Gesetz der Schwerkraft ist streng genommen kein Gesetz, sondern ein Phänomen absolut überwältigender Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Würden wir keine Schlüsse aus unserem Vorläufigen Wissen ziehen würden wir zwar weniger falsche Rückschlüsse ziehen, aber handlungsunfähig sein.
Wir können nur versuchen unser wissen so sehr wie möglich zu reflektieren. Und der Entschluss dass pflanzliches Leiden sich stark vom Tieren unterscheidet und wir es höher bewerten ist für mich nicht der dümmste. Viel mehr habe ich den Eindruck das dieses Argument vor allem dazu genutzt wird um die Argumentaion der Gegetarier zu zerreden.

@ Rasenmähen:
jap, kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen, da ich pflanzliches Leid und das von Insekten und Kleinstlebewesen als geringer erachte als das von Wirbeltieren. Mich würde es tatsächlich stören wenn ich eine Wühlmaus oder ein Küken zerschreddere, da mache ich große unterschiede. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass Schmerz in unserem Sinne für weniger egoistische und weniger auf Masse ausgelegte Arten wie Bakterien, Pflanzen und Kleinstlebewesen evolutionär weniger entwickelt sind als bei Wirbeltieren, die sich ja nur in geringeren Stückzahlen reproduzieren.

@ kupieren(ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das schreibt)

ich bewerte tatsächlich die kurzeitige Quahl eines Hundes höher als das Vernichten (und in kürzester Zeit neue Entstehen) eines Microlebensraumes. Interessanterweise schrteibst du "Nicht das ich das tun und befürworten will - es ist zudem ein idiotischer Unsinn, aber es ist im Vergleich zur Tat und Lebensvernichtung beim Rasenmähen *eigentlich* eine Kleinigkeit."
Das Wörtchen eigentlich relativiert wieder deine ganze persönliche Begründung, an deiner Ernsthaftigkeit ich zweifle. Ich denke sogar wir bewerten die Rasenmähergesichte ähnlich und du willst mir andere Argumentaionswege aufzeigen. ;-)




> Wenn Du führderhin Rasen mähen willst - mußt Du Dich als bewußtes Wesen und gerade bewüßtes höheres Menschenwesen schon zum bewußten aktiven Töten entscheiden, sogar zu einer Massenabschlachtung. Tust Du es nicht, ...



Und das tue ich, indem ich bewusst zwischen dem Leben auf dem rasen und anderem Leben differenziere. In dem Moment wo ich nicht darüber nachdenke bin ich schwach, in dem moment wo ich drüber nachdenke, in der Lage bin zu reflektieren, zu argumentieren und bewusst zu handeln bin ich weise.
Gott sei Dank kann der Rasen und die Lebensformen nicht mit uns Reden, sonst hätten wir einProblem...


> Das ist genau das, wozu ich mich beim Angeln entscheide:
> Bewußte Entscheidung Tiere (Fische) umzubringen und als Nahrung zu verwerten.
> (Durch Ressourcenbeschränkung und hegerische Verpflichtung eingeschränkt)
> 
> ...



Ich möchte nur den Mythos zerstören, dass das töten von Tieren zur Nahrungsgewinnung eine Notwendigkeit ist. Bitte veruscht ausführlich zu begründen warum es nötig ist einen Fisch zu töten um ihn zu essen. Natürlich ist es 100000000 mal besser als einen Fisch zu kaufen (der ja auch getötet wurde), aber man könnte viel besser auf den Fischkonsum generell verzichten, da wir auch so gesund leben können. Zumindest hier in der westlichen Luxusgesellschaft, aber kein psychisch stabiler Vegetarier wird den Inuit verbieten wollen zu töten, da eine Vegetarische (oder gar veganische) Ernährung dort finanziell unmöglich ist.

Leider muss ich mir eingestehen, dass meine persönlichen Ernährungsgewohnheiten nicht das gelbe vom Ei sind. Ich würde mich gerne auf die PRO-Seite der Fleischfresser stellen, fühle mich aber argumentativ dazu nicht in der Lage.
Ich unterstelle mich meine Triebhaftigkeit, erkenne diese an, kann sie sachlich und aus evolutionsbedingter Sicht erklären und nachvollziehen und übe diese voller Lust aus, was nicht bedeutet dass ich sie als notwendig und erstrebenswert erachte.

Die Argumentaion der Vegetarier allerdings kann ich logisch nachvollziehen und die Lebensweise fasziniert mich. Vielleicht habe ich aber einfach nicht das Zeug dazu so zu leben, da mich meine Moral nicht dazu verleiten kann meine Lust zu unterdrücken.


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

so dann auch mal von mir ... es ist unbestreitbar richtig, dass man seinen kompletten nahrungsbedarf mit pflanzlichen erzeugnissen decken kann ... allerdings kann das nicht jeder ;P
es ist schlichtweg unmöglich bei einer überbevölkerten erde (wie sie numal heutzutage ist) auf tierische produkte zu verzichten, sei es nun fleisch, eier, milch und so weiter ...

was nicht als rechtvertigung dienen sol alles abzuschlachten was einem übern weg läuft.
wenn sich jeder ein wenig darüber im klaren wäre was er wirklich isst könnte er schon viel zum tierschutz beitragen.

ich persönlich finde es zb wesentlich vertretbarer einen selbstgefangenen fisch aus seinem natürlichen lebensraum zu verwerten (oder ein selbstgeschossenes wildstück) als den lebensraum durch einkaufshäuser zu ersetzen, eier aus legebatterien zu futtern oder schweinenackensteaks aus massentierhaltung zu grillen was zudem noch meist in unglaublich viel plasteverpackungen zu finden ist ...
darüber sollte man sich mal gedanken machen 

grüße


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@ thomas 





> Hat aber nix mit dem von mir beschriebenen moralisch/ethischen selektieren zu tun, sondern ist schlicht juristische Lage bei uns..


hey komm, du kannst mir nicht erzählen dass du ohne jede Reue die laichgefüllte Hechtdame außerhalb der Schonzeit mitnehmen würdest, oder Bitterlinge als Köfi nehmen würdest, wenn sie in einem gewässer ohne deutsche Rechtsprechung selten aber ungeschützt wären. Oder die Sache mit dem tunfisch und dem Karpfen. ;-)



> Alles das gesagte, für eine optimale Versorgung.
> Fisch ist aber sogar erheblich optimaler als anderes Fleisch/Säugerfleisch, leichter verdaulich, weniger gefährliche Schlacken.


Mir ist der geniale Nährwert bekannt, allerdings macht dieser den Verzehr von Fisch nicht notwendig. Der Verzicht auf besonders bekömmliche Speisen ist durchaus denkbar, da es in einer Luxusgesellschaft möglich ist auf Alternativen zurückzugreifen.
Aber darauf komme ich gleich noch zurück, da du ein sehr interessantes Argument lieferst.



> Wenn verschiedene Organisationen ihrer Werteskala und dem Nutzen konsequent folgen täten (und (noch) könnten ),
> müßten sie *den Fischverzehr geradezu empfehlen* #6 #6 #6, um von dem weit problematischen Säugetierverzehr wegzukommen.


Interessanterweise gibt es innerhalb des Vegetarischen Lagers ja auch gemäßigte Esser, die nur auf Fleisch von Säugetieren verzichten. Aus ernährungssicht erleichtert der VErzehr von Fisch und Milchprodukten eine gesunde Ernährung ganz klar deutlich. 

Aber unterdrückt man hier moralische Bedenken aus bequemlichkeit? Das ist die Frage die ich mir stelle.



> Fisch und Fleisch futtern verursacht aber ein allerbestes und optimales Satt- und Genussgefühl,
> was andere Nahrung *niemals* erbracht hat. Also ein klarer Vorteil.


Da mag der Veganer wiedersprechen, dass seine Spinatlasagne oder sein Tofuburger jedes Schnitzel ins Abseits stellen.



> Über Gehirnversorgung braucht es noch ganz andere Mengen und Qualitäten,
> was aber zur minimalen Überlebensversorgung nicht notwendig ist.


Und das wären? Meines Wissens nach gibt es nix in Fisch oder Fleisch, was man nicht auch aus Pflanzen beziehen oder ersetzen könnte. Ich kann ohne weiteres beispielsweise meine gesättigten Fette aus Tierfleisch durch Pflanzenöl beziehen, die nebenbei noch so viele ungesätttigte Fette liefern wie Tierfleisch (außer Fisch) gar nicht beherbergen können.
Vielleicht reichen meine Ernährungskenntnisse auch einfach nicht aus, die sich vor allem auf Makronährstoffe beziehen (die für Bodybuilding nun mal am wichtigsten sind).


> Nur ich will wie viele andere nicht einfach überleben, nicht *vegetieren* (man beachte diesen Wortsinn, der eigentlich alles sagt), sondern leistungsfähig erleben und tun.
> 
> Deswegen Fisch und Fleisch aller Arten! :m
> Natürlich sauber und mit geübter Meisterschaft perfekt und optimal getötet.
> ...


Da ist für mich der perfekte Kompromiss zwischen Ethik und Trieb, womit ich letztlich deine Einstellung teilen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> so dann auch mal von mir ... es ist unbestreitbar richtig, dass man seinen kompletten nahrungsbedarf mit pflanzlichen erzeugnissen decken kann ... allerdings kann das nicht jeder ;P
> es ist schlichtweg unmöglich bei einer überbevölkerten erde (wie sie numal heutzutage ist) auf tierische produkte zu verzichten, sei es nun fleisch, eier, milch und so weiter ...


Das Übervölkerungsargument ist da fehl am Platz, da die Viehzucht Tonnen hochwertiger Nahrung vernichtet die eigentlich auch der Mensch verzehren könnte. Auf eine Kuh kommen Tonnen an Gemüse, die dem Menschen nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.
Dringende Notwendigkeit auf Fleischkonsum besteht eigentlich nur in Regionen, in denen bestimmte Pflanzen nicht gedeihen können. Die sind aber in der westlichen Welt selten.

Und ich glaube kein vegetarier wird dem Inuit absprechen eine RObbe jagen zu dürfen, weil hinterm Iglu kein Mais wächst.




> ch persönlich finde es zb wesentlich vertretbarer einen selbstgefangenen fisch aus seinem natürlichen lebensraum zu verwerten (oder ein selbstgeschossenes wildstück) als den lebensraum durch einkaufshäuser zu ersetzen, eier aus legebatterien zu futtern oder schweinenackensteaks aus massentierhaltung zu grillen was zudem noch meist in unglaublich viel plasteverpackungen zu finden ist ...
> darüber sollte man sich mal gedanken machen


Diese Ansicht teile ich, weshalb ich uns Angler sogar als Vorzeige-Moralaposteln in eine unmoralischen Welt sehe und den Tierschutzgedanken teile.


edit: ich ziehe mich erstmal aus der interessanten Diskussionsrunde zurück, weil ich gleich arbeiten muss und meine Konzentration nachlässt. 
Außerdem muss ich auf den Pott, mir eine Stange Lehm aus dem Kreuz drücken.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> "wir wissen dass wir nix wissen und darum ist alles egal" kann ich nicht ernst nehmen. Wie wissen nicht alles, tragen aber sehr wohl Verantwortung aus dem was wir wissen und müssen daraus unsere Schlüsse ziehen.





Ich würde es anders umschreiben. Wir wissen, dass wir kaum etwas wissen, und genau aus diesem Grund sollten wir vorsichtig sein mit dem, was wir tun.

Man führe doch einmal alles Leben dieser Erde auf seine Grundlagen zurück, in eine Zeit vor aller Ausdifferenzierung der Arten. Oder platt gesagt: zur allerersten teilungsfähigen Zelle. 
Wir sollten uns dieses Bild der "Urzelle" öfter mal ins Gedächtnis rufen, denn sie veranschaulicht in treffender Weise das Dilemma des bewußten Lebewesens "Mensch". Wir wissen genau, dass wir mit jedem Stück Nahrung, sei sie nun tierischer oder pflanzlicher Natur, einen gar nicht so weit entfernten Verwandten verspeisen. Immerhin ist alles irdische Leben _von dieser Erde_. 

Diesem allerersten und absolut grundlegenden Problem entrinnt keiner, und mag er sich noch so sehr intellektuell darum bemühen. Konsequent zuende gedacht heißt das dann wirklich, entweder mitzuspielen oder das eigene Leben zu verneinen und sich umzubringen. Also bleibt nur das Mitspielen. Das wiederum ist aber gestaltbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Diesem allerersten und absolut grundlegenden Problem entrinnt keiner, und mag er sich noch so sehr intellektuell darum bemühen. Konsequent zuende gedacht heißt das dann wirklich, entweder mitzuspielen oder das eigene Leben zu verneinen und sich umzubringen. Also bleibt nur das Mitspielen. Das wiederum ist aber gestaltbar.


So isses.
Ich seh mich da dann eher als "Allesfresser" (dazu ist der Mensch schliesslich gebaut) denn als moralisch/ethischer Gutmensch..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Um das (von weiter oben , von vor dem tollen Post 106) mal etwas zusammen zu kürzen:

Das Argument: Man kann "auch aus pflanzlichen Produkten leben" ist in der Pauschalität falsch, schlichtweg grundfalsch.

Erstens gibt es viele Verbindungen nur in Tieren, die in Pflanzen überhaupt nicht vorkommen, und nur durch diese Vorverarbeitung und Sammlung durch ein anderes Tier dem Menschen zugänglich werden. Gleicherart findet sich überall in der lebenden Natur, angefangen mit Bakterien, die anorganisches Material aufschliessen.
Profundes Fachwissen dazu fängt bei sowas wie dem 
"Der kleine Souci/Fachmann/Kraut. Lebensmitteltabelle für die Praxis " an.
http://www.amazon.de/kleine-Fachmann-Kraut-Lebensmitteltabelle-Praxis/dp/3804720374
Alles Diskutieren darunter ist überflüssig. :g
Und dann der Zeitfaktor? wie lange, Tage ja, Wochen notfalls auch, aber Jahre? Nein.
Und Jahrhunderte schon mal gar nicht. :g

Die Menschen sind *nicht alle gleich*, wollen nichtmal alle gleich sein.
Von mir aus können Veganer und Vegetarierer auf ihrem niederen biophysikalischen Energienieveau leben, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht, oder sie ihre Ängste zum Töten damit bewältigen können, kann mir egal sein.
Sie sollen mich aber bitteschön damit verschonen, nicht mit belästigen, die Welt damit nicht spammen - denn: 
Das ist kalter Kaffee, vollkommen abgestanden und nur immer wieder aufgewärmt!

Nur ich weiß von mir und anderen, das es mit fleischlicher Kost eine andere Energie- und Lesitungssphäre gibt, das ist tausendfach bewiesen und bewährt, nicht wegdiskutierbar, selbst wenn es ein neuer junger Eiferer für sich selber gar nicht ausmachen und sehen kann. 
Und das ist auch kein esoterischer Quatsch, sondern eigene breit fundierte Erfahrung  , und eben eine Ratio die z.B. von Dunbar aufgezeigt und unabweisbar bewiesen wird.
Ich lehne für mich die Lebensweise als "Dumme Weidekuh" und Beschränkung des Gehirnwachstums und der Leistungsfähigkeit schlichtweg ab. 
Ich will mit Dumpfmenschen dieser Kategorie auch nicht in einen Topf geworfen werden. 
Etwas erstrebenswertes oder positives kann ich daran auch nicht sehen.
Zudem scheine ich auch nicht der einzige zu sein .... selbst dann wäre ich davon aber nicht abzubringen.

Das "Wieso?" des Veganer/Vergatarier/Gutmenschen scheint ja eine weitere interessante Sache zu sein.  :m
"Wieso tut Er oder Sie so?"

Meint der Nicht-Fleischfresser wirklich, nicht sterben zu müssen?
Ich kann ihm absolut versichern, er wird eher früher als der weise maßhaltende Fleischfresser.

Meint der Nicht-Fleischfresser wirklich, ein besseres Karma zu bekommen?
Ich kann ihm absolut versichern, das das nicht relevant ist.
Außerdem hat er oder sie unvermeidlich schon dermaßen viele Lebewesen umgebracht ... 
Angst vor dem Tod (besonders eben dem eigenen) ist schlussendlich aber der Ansatzpunkt und Hebel, mit dem eben viel Mist gebaut und verkauft wird.

Was soll der Schit also, sich auf auschließlich minderwertige Nahrung selbst zu beschränken?

In gleicher Art weitergedacht könnte man die (rechtzeitige) Selbstkastration als erstrebenswert sehen, in gleicher Art wie die Selbstabschnürung der Nahrungsversorgung, das nützt vlt. oder eher sehr wahrscheinlich auch der Biosphäre und ist eine der möglichen weiteren Formen der fortschreitenden Dekadenz. 
Ich wäre bei den besagten sehr dafür! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@Det

Ich meine schon, dass ein gesundes Leben aufgrund einer vegetarischen Lebensweise möglich ist. Ich kenne persönlich einen Sportler, der selbst Vegetarier ist. Er ist so unglaublich durchtrainiert, da würden wahrscheinlich dir und mir ganz schnell die Hosen schlackern...

Von Zeit zu Zeit kann es sinnvoll sein, auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Eine Fastenkur beispelsweise ist sehr gesund und fleischliche Nahrung verbietet sich hier beinahe von selbst. Ich habe es selbst schon erlebt, dass es aufgrund dramatischer Umbrüche im privaten Umfeld Zeiten geben kann, da einen Fleisch durchaus auch anwidern kann. Zu blutig, zu warm, zu...., das kann es schon geben.

Ich halte es aber eine gekünstelte Denkkategorie, will man den Fleischverzicht zum Dogma bzw. Prinzip erklären. Der Körper weiß durchaus, was er gerade braucht. Wir sehen das sehr schön bei Kindern. Viele Kinder entwickeln geradezu einen Heißhunger nach magerem Fleisch: Viele Proteine und kaum Fett, eben entsprechend einem Metabolismus, der einzig und allein auf "Wachsen" ausgerichtet ist. Uns alte Säcke hingegen zieht es eher zu Weißwurst oder einem schönen durchwachsenen Steak. 

Eine mittlerweile sehr schöne Diskussion hier, wie ich finde. Da können sich die Jungs von der anderen Seite der Front durchaus eine Scheibe abschneiden!
#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Klar, zuviel Fleischkonsum schadet eben auch, auf das richtig Maß kommt es an, und wie Du schreibst, sagt und reguliert ein gesunder Appetit das ganz wunderfein von alleine, schon seit vielen Jahrtausenden oder Jahrmillionen, ganz ohne Ernährungsberatung, Zeitschrift und Fernsehen! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Ich meine schon, dass ein gesundes Leben aufgrund einer vegetarischen Lebensweise möglich ist. Ich kenne persönlich einen Sportler, der selbst Vegetarier ist. Er ist so unglaublich durchtrainiert, da würden wahrscheinlich dir und mir ganz schnell die Hosen schlackern


Was glaubst Du, was der für Leistungen bringen könnte und wie der aussehen würde, wenn er sich so ernähren würde, wie es für Menschen evolutionär vorgesehen ist, also als Allesfresser?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Vor allem, was mir dazu noch einfällt: Richtig viel und dauernd Energie und auch Reparaturstoffe braucht das Gehirn, selbst das Herz verbraucht relativ dazu wenig. 
Und die anderen Muskeln und Körperteile sind schließlich die meiste Zeit im Sleep-Mode 23/24, da ändert selbst eine Stunde hart joggen oder Radeln nichts merklich dran (1/24). 
Das Gehirn arbeitet aber immer, 24/24 und entwickelt sich lebenslang weiter, bildet immer feinere Strukturen aus wenn es darf, wenn man dran denkt und unterstützt. Bei Abschnürung von weiterer wichtiger Zufuhr geht das natürlich nicht. Was aber viele anscheinend auch nicht stört, denn ein separates Alarmklingeln und  Warnmelden hat das Gehirn nun nicht. 

Außerdem stellt es sich halt auf das Angebot ein, fährt soweit wie möglich runter. 
Das muss man aber nicht machen, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat besser zu tun! #6
Junk-Industrie-Nahrungsmittel möchte ich mir aber auch nicht reintun, die machen dann wieder mehr Negativbelastung und krank, als sie nützen. 
Nahrungsmittelqualität ist ein bisher sehr unbeachtetes Thema, denn das ist nicht nur Bio oder Öko oder Vegetarismus oder Veganer oder Fruchtveganer, das ist alleine in der Biochemie, Mikrobiologie und vor allem Zellbiologie ein wichtiger breiter Bereich.
Aber eben auch ökonomisch ein weitgehend nur gewinnorientiert ausgeschlachteter und permanent mit niedrigerer Qualität versorgter Bereich im verteilten Produzieren, Anbauer+Produzent -> Handel -> Konsument.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@Thomas9904

sagen wir mal so,zumindest genauso...aber mit weit weniger AUFWAND


----------



## daci7 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das Übervölkerungsargument ist da fehl am Platz, da die Viehzucht Tonnen hochwertiger Nahrung vernichtet die eigentlich auch der Mensch verzehren könnte. Auf eine Kuh kommen Tonnen an Gemüse, die dem Menschen nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.


 
warum ist das überbevölkerungsproblem fehl am platz ... ok, es stimmt das in der viehzucht viel nahrung, die der mensch verwerten könnte verfüttert wird, aber ich habe auch eher an die größte nahrungsquelle des menschen gedacht, das meer.
und es ist schon recht schwierig (wenn auch nicht unmöglich oder undenkbar) sich von pflanzlichem plankton zu ernähren, welches nun mal an unterster stelle dieser nahrungskette steht.
diese nahrungsquelle hat sich der mensch über eine verschieden große kette von anderen lebewesen nutzbar gemacht. (allerdings ist er auch auf dem besten wege diese kette zu zerstören)
grüße


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Geiles Posting AngelDet!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Um das (von weiter oben , von vor dem tollen Post 106) mal etwas zusammen zu kürzen:
> 
> Das Argument: Man kann "auch aus pflanzlichen Produkten leben" ist in der Pauschalität falsch, schlichtweg grundfalsch.
> 
> Erstens gibt es viele Verbindungen nur in Tieren, die in Pflanzen überhaupt nicht vorkommen, und nur durch diese Vorverarbeitung und Sammlung durch ein anderes Tier dem Menschen zugänglich werden. Gleicherart findet sich überall in der lebenden Natur, angefangen mit Bakterien, die anorganisches Material aufschliessen.



Jetzt mal ein Stopp für Doofe:

Was meinst du genau? Die mir einzig bekannten "Verbindungen", die nur in Tieren vorkommt und nicht in Pflanzen, sind verschiedene Aminosäureverbindungen, also pfurznormale Proteine, die zugegebenermaßen  aus Tierischem Eiweiss besonders hochwertig sind.

Aber: man kann ähnlich hochwertige Proteine ersten aus mehreren minderwertigen Pflanzenproteinen zusammenkriegen. Beispielsweise ist die Mischung aus Mais, Reis und Bohnen unter veganischen Bodybuilder recht populär, da die Biologische Wertigkeit der Proteine ziemlich hoch ist.

Zweitens kann man die leicht bekömmlichen tierischen Aminosäurengemische auch super durch Milchprodukte beziehen. Casein ist sehr populär und Molkeprotein aufgrund seiner genialen Resorption sogar ungeschlagen.

Gibt es außer dem berühmten Protein-Argument noch etwas anderes was ich verpasst habe?

(zur Vorbeugung: Fette lassen sich auch super aus dem Pflanzensortiment abdecken, nur bei den Mikronährstoffen muss ich weitestgehend passen).





> Profundes Fachwissen dazu fängt bei sowas wie dem
> "Der kleine Souci/Fachmann/Kraut. Lebensmitteltabelle für die Praxis " an.
> http://www.amazon.de/kleine-Fachmann-Kraut-Lebensmitteltabelle-Praxis/dp/3804720374
> Alles Diskutieren darunter ist überflüssig. :g
> ...



Ich kenne (nicht besonders gut) viele Veganer die an Mangelerscheinungen leiden oder offensichtlich schwächlich sind, aber auch andere die absolut fit und Sportlich sehr erfolgreich sind. Letzere kennen sich aber auch extrem gut mit Ernährung aus. Ich unterstelle den ersteren, dass sie einfach Ernährungslücken nicht angemessen schließen, weshalb nicht der Veganismus das Problem ist, sondern ihre Bildungslücke. Jahrelang kann man Veganismus zweifelsfrei ohne gesundheitliche Folgen durchhalten, wenn man sich geschickt anstellt. Jahrhundertealte Veganer kenne ich nicht. |supergri

(ob die Menschheit durch Veganismus verblödet kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist aber eine interessante Hypothese. Kann man da seinen Blick nicht auf Buddhisten lenken? Leben die nicht Vegan? |kopfkrat)



> Die Menschen sind *nicht alle gleich*, wollen nichtmal alle gleich sein.
> Von mir aus können Veganer und Vegetarierer auf ihrem niederen biophysikalischen Energienieveau leben, wenn es ihnen Spaß macht, oder sie ihre Ängste zum Töten damit bewältigen können, kann mir egal sein.
> Sie sollen mich aber bitteschön damit verschonen, nicht mit belästigen, die Welt damit nicht spammen - denn:
> Das ist kalter Kaffee, vollkommen abgestanden und nur immer wieder aufgewärmt!



Gut gebrüllt Löwe! Ich glaube ich bin zu sozial... #6



> Nur ich weiß von mir und anderen, das es mit fleischlicher Kost eine andere Energie- und Lesitungssphäre gibt, das ist *tausendfach bewiesen* und bewährt, nicht wegdiskutierbar, selbst wenn es ein neuer junger Eiferer für sich selber gar nicht ausmachen und sehen kann.



Das würde mich jetzt wirklich näher interessieren und ich wäre für konkrete Quellen dankbar. Nicht um deine Argumentation in die Pfanne zu hauen weil ich hoffe du hast keine Quellen, sondern um sie weiter auf muskelbody.info vertiefen zu können. Da haben wir auch einen bekannten veganischen Amateur-Bodybuilder der sicher seinen Teil dazu beitragen kann.





> Und das ist auch kein esoterischer Quatsch, sondern eigene breit fundierte Erfahrung  , und eben eine Ratio die z.B. von Dunbar aufgezeigt und unabweisbar bewiesen wird.



Was? Wer? Dunbar? Häh?




> [...]
> Was soll der Schit also, sich auf auschließlich minderwertige Nahrung selbst zu beschränken?



Ich glaube wirklich aus innerlicher Überzeugung nicht für den direkten Tod eines bestimmten ausgewählten Lebewesens (z.B. das Schweinchen mit den Kulleraugen) verantwortlich zu sein. Vielleicht auch als Abgrenzung von unreflektierten Leuten, die alles bedenkenlos verzehren. Bei vielen mögen auch Schlüsselerlebnisse schuld sein, wie z.B. das süße Kaninchen, dass vor ihren Augen geschlachtet wurde. Ganz sicher ist Veganismus/Vegetarismus aber ein Lifestyle, vielleicht auch eine Mode, in dem man sich gegenseitig unterstützt und bestätigt.



Jetzt ganz konkrete Fragen am Schluss die mich wirklich interessieren und die du bisher nur angedeutet hast:

*Welche konkreten lebensnotwendigen und unersetzbaren Nährstoffe gehen an bewusst lebenden Veganern vorbei?
Welche gehen an Vegetariern vorbei?* #c


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Vor allem, was mir dazu noch einfällt: Richtig viel und dauernd Energie und auch Reparaturstoffe braucht das Gehirn, selbst das Herz verbraucht relativ dazu wenig.
> Und die anderen Muskeln und Körperteile sind schließlich die meiste Zeit im Sleep-Mode 23/24, da ändert selbst eine Stunde hart joggen oder Radeln nichts merklich dran (1/24).
> Das Gehirn arbeitet aber immer, 24/24 und entwickelt sich lebenslang weiter, bildet immer feinere Strukturen aus wenn es darf, wenn man dran denkt und unterstützt. Bei Abschnürung von weiterer wichtiger Zufuhr geht das natürlich nicht. Was aber viele anscheinend auch nicht stört, denn ein separates Alarmklingeln und Warnmelden hat das Gehirn nun nicht.



Unser Gehirn läuft doch meines Wissens nach ausschließlich auf Kohlenhydrate und benötigt zum Wachsen keine besonderen Proteine, aber hochwertiges Fett (v.a. Omega3-Verbindungen), was zugegebenermaßen vor allem in Fisch steckt, aber auch in Nüssen und z.B. Rapsöl vertreten ist.


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> *Welche konkreten lebensnotwendigen und unersetzbaren Nährstoffe gehen an bewusst lebenden Veganern vorbei?
> Welche gehen an Vegetariern vorbei?* #c




Die die diese "bewusst" lebenden Leute in Form von allerlei Zusätzen (Tabletten Dragees) und künstlich angereicherten Lebensmittel zu sich nehmen müssen da sie andernfalls Mangelerscheinungen kriegen können. (sicher kriegen werden)

Da auch ich keinen ernsthaften Veganer kenne der diese *unersetzbaren Nährstoffe* nicht doch irgendwie in dieser Form zu sich nimmt. 

Und da die Natur keine Industrie vorgesehen hat die einer Nahrung erst künstlich diese Stoffe oder in Form von Pillen zuzetzt, bleibt zumindest für mich nur die Alternative über das natürlich entstandene Nahrungsmittel mit all seinen  Bausteinen die ich nicht extra zu mir nehmen muss.

(Da der liebe Gott  auch nicht wollte das ich Tablettenfre**er werde)

#dUnd nein die Tatsache das die Nahrungsmittel und Fleischindustrie sehr oft ihre Produkte zu unserem gesundheitlichen Nachteil verpanscht durch allerlei Zusätze ist für mich *kein* Grund plötzlich aller Fleischeslust zu entsagen. 

Da ich dann als Gegenargument bringe das das Gemüse was diese Leute für achso Gesund halten und was ihre Nahrungsgrundlage bedeutet oft genauso ein "Dreck" ist was diese dann zu sich nehmen.

|rolleyes Und um so mehr freu ich mich wenn ich vom Kumpel ein Stück selbst erlegtes Wildschwein kriege oder ich aus Norwegen hochwertigstes Fischfilet mit nach hause bringe und mich über allerlei Inhaltsstoffe freuen kann die dort sogar geschmacklich bereits verankert sind. (Und nicht in Kapselform:v)

PS: Thema vegane Bodybuilder

:g Sorry Masse sieht anders aus, war lange genug im Geschäft.

Als Fitnesssportler lass ich sie durchgehen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



> Die die diese "bewusst" lebenden Leute in Form von allerlei Zusätzen (Tabletten Dragees) und künstlich angereicherten Lebensmittel zu sich nehmen müssen da sie andernfalls Mangelerscheinungen kriegen können. (sicher kriegen werden)


Ne komm jetzt weich mal nicht aus! Butter bei die Fische! ;-)

edit: stimmt, VitaminB12 ist das einzig mir bekannte verbreitete Supp für vegane Schwangere und Herzpatienten, aber das wars schon?

*Welche konkreten lebensnotwendigen und unersetzbaren Nährstoffe gehen an bewusst lebenden Veganern vorbei?
Welche gehen an Vegetariern vorbei?*



> PS: Thema vegane Bodybuilder
> 
> :g Sorry Masse sieht anders aus, war lange genug im Geschäft.
> 
> Als Fitnesssportler lass ich sie durchgehen.


Das ist sicher Ansichtssache, aber für den Interessierten mal ein Link mit Bildern:
http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=galleries

Jedenfalls lässt sich der Proteinbedarf eines Bodybuilders (auch wenn sie vermutlich eher in der Fitnessklasse auftreten würden) scheinbar völlig ausreichend über pflanzliche Kost decken.


----------



## Ollek (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ne komm jetzt weich mal nicht aus! Butter bei die Fische! ;-)



Ich weiche nich aus, ich geh dir direkt entgegen. 



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> edit: stimmt, VitaminB12 ist das einzig mir bekannte verbreitete Supp für vegane Schwangere und Herzpatienten, aber das wars schon?



Und genau das reicht auch#y

Was glaubst du würden diese Leute machen wenn es die Industrie( die von den Leuten oft abgelehnt wird) nicht gäbe woher beziehen die ihr B12?

Ich sags dir die die dann noch da wären würden wieder auf Vollwertskost umsteigen und ihre Zähne genüsslich in Fleisch hauen.:g



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das ist sicher Ansichtssache, aber für den Interessierten mal ein Link mit Bildern:
> http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=galleries
> 
> Jedenfalls lässt sich der Proteinbedarf eines Bodybuilders (auch wenn sie vermutlich eher in der Fitnessklasse auftreten würden) scheinbar völlig ausreichend über pflanzliche Kost decken.



|rolleyesAber auch wirklich nur in der Fitnessklasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (|supergriWir nannten sie Vorturner)

Guts Nächtle

PS sollte keine Beleidigung für unsere Federstämmer und Kardiojunkies sein,ist nur Jargon.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (23. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Die Evolution des Menschen hat gezeigt,das alle Arten die in der Geschichte der Menscheit gelebt haben und sich Vegetarisch ernährt haben ausgestorben sind.Wir müssen nur etwas gedult haben...:vik:


----------



## Ollek (23. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@ Ronny

Unabhängig von Rotzbarschs seltsamer "Wartehaltung" will ich dir kurz erklären warum das so falsch gar nicht mal ist im Gegensatz zu deiner Aussage das man keine tierische Nahrung mehr aufnehmen *muss*, womit diese Vegandiskussion irgendwie angefangen hat und das Angeln als Quälerei gestraft wurde.
Zumindest  jetz am bsp von Vegan da Vegetarier teils auch Tierprodukte nutzen und das Tier damit ebenfalls benachteiligen.

_Die Vegane Kernaussage ist "wir essen keinerlei Tierprodukte und stellen das Tier nicht in unsere Dienste"._

|kopfkratDas Problem was ich dabei sehe und weshalb der Verzehr von Fisch und Fleisch eben doch wichtig und naturgegeben ist.
Wir haben 6 Milliarden Menschen die urplötzlich Vegan ernährt werden wollen (eher sollen) und nicht ein paar tausend Hanseln.

-Punkt 1 wäre wir bräuchten durch den gestiegenen Bedarf an pflanzlicher Kost grössere *Anbauflächen* da wir nun nicht mehr den für uns vorteilhaften Stoffwechsel der Fleischtiere nutzen.
Sprich minderwertige Futterrübe zu hochwertigem Eiweiss bzw. Plankton zu Fischprotein was durch das Fehlen von Fisch als Nahrungsquelle nun in Anbaufläche kompensiert werden muss.


-Punkt 2 wäre der daraus resultierende Wiederspruch zum Veganen Grundgedanken der die Zerstörung der Natur nicht vorsieht. (sogar Wildlebende Tiere würden verdrängt und dadurch ausgerottet)
leider geht das dann nicht anders und wir müssten grosse Flächen Opfern denn von nix kommt auch hier nix.

-Punkt 3 zusätzlich zum gestiegenem Bedarf an Fläche muss diese Fläche natürlich auch Fruchtbar sein sonnst nützt es ebenfalls nix.
Ein Fruchtbarer Boden ist aber bei Anbau nicht mehr lange Fruchtbar da er regelrecht verwäscht in seinen Nährstoffen, also haben wir wiederum ein Problem.

-Punkt4 Wie machen wir den den Boden wieder Fruchtbar ohne Tiere in unseren Dienst zu stellen? 

Ich glaube nicht das künstlicher syntehtischer Dünger in dieser Grössenordnung dann reicht bzw. günstig wäre und im Interesse des Veganen Gedankens ist.
Oder aber wir beschäftigen Kuhkacken sammler auf 1 Eurobasis.#c die hinter den Kühen her rennen da wir nun keine Ställe mehr haben. Bzw Ballern selbst aufs Feld.

Aber halt, dann nutzen wir ja wieder tierische Produkte also fällt tierscher Dünger kompl. weg.

Du siehst also auch hier und jetzt machen Veganer wenn sie ein Stück Brot essen sich das Tier zu nutze obwohl sie es nicht wahrhaben wollen, es sei denn sie sind so Hardcore und bauen alles zuhause mit eigener Schei**e an.
Wie gesagt das mag alles bei ein paar Hanseln gehen aber nicht bei 6 Mrd Menschen was die ganze Sache dann wieder relativiert.

-Punkt 5 Das Nutzwasser auf der Erde wird knapp.... Mach den Veganen Gedanken den Leuten klar die eh schon auf dürren Boden leben.

Und aus diesen Gründen (und es gibt noch viel mehr) haben diese Leute nicht das Recht andere die Fleisch und Fisch essen ob selbst gefangen/gejagd oder gekauft diese als Tierquäler zu bezeichen. 
Wohl aber das *Wie* es getan wird, und da kommt dann die allgegenwertige Waidgerechtigkeit ins Spiel für die wir als Angler unterschrieben haben und die dann wiederum ihre Argumente entkräften kann.
Oder aber ich liege grundsätzlich falsch und du wirst mir die Punkte wiederlegen können

Gruss

PS:

Irgendwann wird es diesen Automaten wie auf der Enterprise geben der durch einen künstlichen Grundstoff jedes Essen herbeizaubern wird. 

Wer dann noch echtes tierisches Fleisch isst ist ein Tierquäler


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ollek schrieb:


> [...]
> _Die Vegane Kernaussage ist "wir essen keinerlei Tierprodukte und stellen das Tier nicht in unsere Dienste"._
> 
> |kopfkratDas Problem was ich dabei sehe und weshalb der Verzehr von Fisch und Fleisch eben doch wichtig und naturgegeben ist.
> Wir haben 6 Milliarden Menschen die urplötzlich Vegan ernährt werden wollen (eher sollen) und nicht ein paar tausend Hanseln.


 
Veganismus habe ich persönlich immer als Luxus einer Überflussgesellschaft beschrieben, die sich vielleicht (das soll gerne diskutiert werden) als ethisch höherwertig betrachten könnten, da du und ich mit dieser Ernährungsweise problemlos mitziehen könnten, es aber nicht tun.

Ich glaube kein Veganer wird *jedem* Menschen seine Essgewohnheiten aufzwingen wollen, selbst militanteste Veganer wollen vermutlich nur Menschen bekehren die es sich *leisten* können so zu essen.
Als Beispiel habe ich in diesem Thread schon öfter die Inuit erwähnt, deren Essgewohnheiten ja größtenteils tierisch - oder eben in der Neuzeit importiert sind. Kein Veganer, der auf der Höhe ist, wird in Erwägung ziehen dass diese Menschen, die so unmittelbar vom Meer und vom Wild abhängig sind, vegan leben könnten.



> -Punkt 1 wäre wir bräuchten durch den gestiegenen Bedarf an pflanzlicher Kost grössere *Anbauflächen* da wir nun nicht mehr den für uns vorteilhaften Stoffwechsel der Fleischtiere nutzen.


 
Das sehe ich anders. Die Anbauflächen würden schrumpfen, da die Futtermittel für Tiere horrende Anbauflächen verschlingen, die besser für Lebensmittel genutzt werden könnten die Menschen direkt verzehren. Aus diesem Grund ist Fleisch auch so teuer. Du bezahlst ja nicht nur das Fleisch, sondern die Futtermittel die in diesem Fleisch stecken.



> Sprich minderwertige Futterrübe zu hochwertigem Eiweiss bzw. Plankton zu Fischprotein was durch das Fehlen von Fisch als Nahrungsquelle nun in Anbaufläche kompensiert werden muss.


 
Mit den Fischen gebe ich dir tatsächlich völlig Recht. Allerdings muss ich auch darauf hinweisen, dass in der Diskussion stets von Veganern gerdet wurde, weil sich in Diskussionen die Argumente besser auf die Extremfälle anwenden lassen.
Nehmen wir Fisch- und Molkeprodukte-verzehrende Vegetarier hinzu (da gibt es auch ein Fachwort für, das mir nicht einfällt), gestaltet sich die Lebensart als sehr viel einfacher und lebensfreundlicher als die Luxusversion vegan zu leben.





> -Punkt 2 wäre der daraus resultierende Wiederspruch zum Veganen Grundgedanken der die Zerstörung der Natur nicht vorsieht. (sogar Wildlebende Tiere würden verdrängt und dadurch ausgerottet)
> leider geht das dann nicht anders und wir müssten grosse Flächen Opfern denn von nix kommt auch hier nix.


 
Siehe Punkt zwei. Das Argument der größeren Nutzungsfläche lasse ich nicht gelten. 

Ganz praktisch sehe ich das an den riesigen Maisflächen hinter unserem Haus. Das ist Futtermais für erstaunlich wenige Kühe.




> -Punkt 3 zusätzlich zum gestiegenem Bedarf an Fläche muss diese Fläche natürlich auch Fruchtbar sein sonnst nützt es ebenfalls nix.
> Ein Fruchtbarer Boden ist aber bei Anbau nicht mehr lange Fruchtbar da er regelrecht verwäscht in seinen Nährstoffen, also haben wir wiederum ein Problem.
> 
> -Punkt4 Wie machen wir den den Boden wieder Fruchtbar ohne Tiere in unseren Dienst zu stellen?
> ...


 
Die Argumente haben nur Hand und Fuß, wenn tatsächlich die nötige Bodynnutzungsfläche steigen würde.
Es geht meines Wissens auch bei einer veganen Ernährungsweise nicht darum Tiere nicht zu nutzen, sondern Tiere nicht zu *Essen*, worauf wiederum das Wörtchen *Ernährungsweise* hinweist.

Du baust hier eine riesige Problematik auf in dem du ein extremes Konstrukt aufbaust.



> Du siehst also auch hier und jetzt machen Veganer wenn sie ein Stück Brot essen sich das Tier zu nutze *obwohl sie es nicht wahrhaben wollen*, es sei denn sie sind so Hardcore und bauen alles zuhause mit eigener Schei**e an.


 
Welcher Veganer macht das schon? es geht doch erstmal nur darum das Tierleid so weit wie möglich herunterzuschrauben. Erste Maßnahme ist, keine Tiere mehr zu essen. Das sind Veganer.

Dann folgen Vegane Lebensstile und political-Correctness, wie keine Lederprodukte und Pelze zu tragen usw.

Wieder baust du ein Konstrukt auf, die aus einer Gegetarischen Bewegung eine handvoll Hardcore-Veganer machst, die sich in angedichteten Widersprüchen verstricken bis sie sich nur noch von Fallobst aus wilden Streuobstwiesen ernähren dürfen.



> Wie gesagt das mag alles bei ein paar Hanseln gehen aber nicht bei 6 Mrd Menschen was die ganze Sache dann wieder relativiert.



Was auch niemand verlangt. Hier geht es ausschließlich um Menschen die die *Möglichkeit* haben sich so zu entscheiden. Also konkret um dich und mich. Da können wir uns nicht hinter Menschen verstecken die von Wild und Fisch abhängig sind (das sind wir nicht), weil das Land so karg ist.



> -Punkt 5 Das Nutzwasser auf der Erde wird knapp.... Mach den Veganen Gedanken den Leuten klar die eh schon auf dürren Boden leben.


 
1. das Nutzwasser der Erde würde nur knapper wenn tatsächlich die Anbaufläche steigen würde. Außerdem spart man sich das Wasser welches das Vieh versäuft und verpestet, und das Waser welches für Viehfutter drauf geht.
2. geht es beim vegetarischen Gedanken nur um Leute die es sich leisten können



> Und aus diesen Gründen (und es gibt noch viel mehr) haben diese Leute nicht das Recht andere die Fleisch und Fisch essen ob selbst gefangen/gejagd oder gekauft diese als Tierquäler zu bezeichen.


 
Nochmal: Es ging um Leute aus der westlichen Überflussgesellschaft, die nicht von Fleisch und Fisch abhängig sind. Nur dies kann der Aufhänger sein, uns eine vegetarische Ernährungs nahe zu legen. eine Vegane Ernährung ist nur der Extremfall.

Es fehlen meiner Meinung nach Argumente, warum man in unserer Gesellschaft nicht auf Fleisch verzichten *kann*.


> Wohl aber das *Wie* es getan wird, und da kommt dann die allgegenwertige Waidgerechtigkeit ins Spiel für die wir als Angler unterschrieben haben und die dann wiederum ihre Argumente entkräften kann.


 
*Wenn* man sich mit einer tier-essenden Ernährung abgefunden hat, ist das selber-angeln die tierfreundlichste Methode. ich vermute da wird auch niemand widersprechen.
*WENN* man sich denn mit einer tier-essenden Ernährung abgefunden hat.
Wenn man Fischkonsum ablehnt, kann die Bezeichnung Tierquäler für einen Angler sehr schlüssig sein. Uncharmant ja, aber ´für mich nachvollziehbar.


> Oder aber ich liege grundsätzlich falsch und du wirst mir die Punkte wiederlegen können


 
Dein groß aufgezogenes Anbauflächen-Argument halte ich tatsächlich für falsch. Da wir uns hier Gott sei dank nicht auf einer wissenschaftlichen Gesprächsebene bewegen und unsere Aussagen nicht belegen müssen (was mir viel zu anstrengend wäre, schon jetzt ist es grenzwertig zeitaufwendig hier zu schreiben), nehme ich mir einfach das Recht heraus meine Sichtweise als wahr zu erachten, da ich schon öfter davon gelesen habe. Tierzucht ist eine wirkliche Geissel für unseren Planeten, ohne wären wir tatsächlich ölonomisch und auch ökologisch besser dran. Wie gesagt, ich habs schon öfter gehört und gelesen und bin mir dessen sicher.
Der zweite Teil deiner Argumentation stützt sich auf Extrembeispiele, die in der REalität gar nicht vorhanden sind. Die Vegetarier/Veganerdiskussion begrenzt sich auf Luxuskulturen. Und da sollte sie auch bleiben.


Noch ein Wort zum Schluss und der Veriss deines Aufhängers deiner Argumentation:



> Das Problem was ich dabei sehe und *weshalb der Verzehr von Fisch und Fleisch eben doch wichtig und naturgegeben ist*.


 
1. Wichtig: ja. Zumindest für den weiten Teil der Weltbevölkerung. Für Menschen die im Luxus schwelgen, wie uns Westeuropäern ist der Vehrzehr von Fisch und Fleisch auch wichtig, aber vor allem aus egoistischen Motiven und nicht weil es für uns notwendig ist. Wir *könnten* drauf verzichten, wenn wir *wollten*. Da es  bequem ist verweisen wir auf die Denkweise "haben wir immer schon gemacht, muss richtig sein", was mich zu Punkt zwei bringt

2. Der Verzehr von Fleisch ist naturgegeben???
Zweifellos ja! Wir haben immer Fleisch gegessen, wenn auch nicht in dem Ausmaß wie heute. Unsere Essgewohnheiten haben sich evolutionär aber extrem stark gewandelt.

Anfangs haben wir uns nur von Aas und Insekten ernährt. Jagdglück war eher Zufall. (Naturgegeben.)
Dann haben wir es, der Gehirnentwicklung unserer Aasfressenden Vorfahren sei dank, geschafft Tiere selber zu töten und zu essen. (Naturgegeben?)
Irgendwann haben wir es sogar geschafft Tiere gefangen zu halten, zu züchten, von uns abhängig zu machen und neue Züchtungen zu kreiren, die auf unsere Bedürfnisse abgeschnitten sind und mit ihren frei lebeneden Verwandten nicht mehr viel zu tun haben. (Naturgegeben?)

Wir machen noch immer eine Evolution durch, wir verändern uns, wie auch unsere Essgewohnheiten und wir verändern gezielt unsere Umwelt. Somit ist alles Naturgegeben, da es Mutter Natur egal ist was wir so treiben. Wenn wir Blödsinn machen, sterben wir auch. Aber auch das ist Mutter Natur egal.

Eine andere Definition von Naturgegeben, die Definition die du hier vermutlich teilst, ist das was schon vorher da war und immer funktioniert hat, naturgegeben. So wie der Fleischkonsum. Heutzutage der maßlose Fleischkonsum, der den Rahmen des "natürlichen" schon längst gesprengt hat. Den "Sonntagsbraten" gibt es schon nicht mehr und war bis vor einigen Jahrzehnten ein Luxusgut.

Ich finde man kann nicht von "naturgeben" sprechen, bzw. muss dem in einer Diskussion über Ernährungsweisen keine Bedeutung zufügen.

Wenn eine vegetarische Ernährung funktioniert und praktisch machbar ist, ist sie absolut gleichwertig zu einer Mischkost oder einer Kost die sich fast ausschließlich auf tierrische Produkte stützt.
Die Moralische Sicht der DInge kann sich aber anders gestalten und darf diskutiert werden. "Naturgegeben" ist für mich kein Argument, höchstens eine Ausflucht. Das Verprügeln der Kinder ist auch Naturgegeben (Gewaltlose Erziehung ist ein modernes Phänomen und auf einen engen Kulturkreis begrenzt, ähnlich wie Veganismus), Kriege und Mord sind natürlich auch naturgegeben. Gibtes in der Natur auch und hat die Menschheit schon immer gemacht. Funktioniert auch wunderbar, wenn die Ploitik versagt. Trotzdem kann man sie moralisch verwerflich finden, auch wenn sie als zutiefst natürlich gelten.

Soweit von mir.


Ich fühlte mich übrigens bisher irgendwie verpflichtet hier zu antworten, weil ich hier nix unkommentiert stehen lassen wollte, da ich gerne und leidenschaftlich diskutiere und sich die Argumente einfach meistens auf mich bezogen.
Ich bin auf eine Gegenantwort gespannt, möchte mich aber hiermit aus der Diskussion zurückziehen.

Es macht mir einfach zu viel Arbeit hier zu antworten und es bindet zu viel Zeit dem nachzukommen. Ich resigniere also nicht vor den Argumenten, sondern vor dem Aufwand.

Vielen Dank für die Diskussion, ich geh dann man mit ein wenig (!) schlechtem Gewissen zum Mittagessen und werde voller Genuss mein Hähnchenschenkel mit Kartoffeln essen. Alles nicht Bio und politisch vermutlich völlig inkorrekt, aber billig... |rolleyes


----------



## hans albers (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

moin..

um nochmal auf die
blödsinnige überschrift in diesem thread zurückzukommen...

mir fällt öfter auf ,
dass viele hier im board
sehr gerne pauschalisieren:

zb:
der vegetarier
der angler
der kochtopfangler
der körnerfresser

blabla etc..

es gibt, wie vorher schonmal hier gepostet ,
angler die  bestimmt nicht tiergerecht mit gefangenen 
fischen oder anderem getier umgehen
(selber schon gesehen, also bitte rosa rote brille abnehmen)

man braucht sich in diesem zusammenhang auch nur mal einige 
angelplätze anschauen,und weiss,woher der wind weht..

genauso gibt es militante vegetarier oder "tierschützer",
die alles was ihren beschränkten horizont erweitern könnte
schlicht ablehnen und für inakzeptabel halten...

ich kenne allerdings selbst einige von diesen 
"sagenumwobenen , bösen vegetariern",
die kein problem damit haben , dass ich angel oder
gelegentlich fleisch esse, ohne dass sie meine meinung teilen.

manchmal hab ich den eindruck,das einige hier 
immer nur die peta website besuchen,
um sich darüber aufzuregen,

aber da gehört meiner meinung nach mehr zu 
um sich ne meinung zu bilden, 
zb.mal zusammen quatschen
oder sogar kennenlernen.



greetz
lars


----------



## King Wetzel (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Bei den anglern ist das ja noch alles ganz normal|kopfkrat aber bei den Jägern (hui jui jui) wenn de da nen Disskussjon |evil:mit den leuten anfängst krigste ne anzeige :c#qweil der Jäger dich angeblich mit seiner nicht geladennen Waffe Bedroht hat


----------



## noworkteam (24. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Ihr könnt labern diskutieren und lamentieren...

Wenn meine Biomasse mir signalisiert : Hunger auf Fleisch/Fisch werde ich einen Teufel tun und mich dagegen wehren..

Ich muss ja schliesslich mit Ihm auskommen und drum erhält er was er für richtig hält...

Ich geh jetzt essen |supergri
Gruß


----------



## Ollek (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Moin Ronny

Sehr ausführlich und auch nachvollziehbar, aber dennoch nicht ohne Kritikpunkte.

Nur weil etwas im Zuge des "Luxus einer Überflussgesellschaft" funktioniert heist das noch lange nicht das es ab dann Naturgegeben ist im Gegensatz zu etwas das seit Urzeiten funktionert.

Ich sage immer wieder der Grund warum es Veganer gibt ist der, weil diese immernoch von einer "Fleischfressenden" Menschheit profitieren da sie ansonnsten "Fressfeinde" hätten.

Da wie du zumindest bei der Recource Fisch selbst sieht es zu Anbauflächenvergösserung kommen könnte mit ensprechenden negativen Resultaten. (die man hier gar nicht alle erfassen und berücksichtigen kann, Stichworte "Rückbau der Natur, Verdrängung von Wildtieren, Überdüngung der Meere etc...)

*Es ist so wie es ist* und wird es solange sein bis die Welternährung die noch nichtmal jetzt richtig und Vollwertig mit Fleisch und Pflanzlicher Nahrung funktionert alle Menschen Fleischlos ernähren kann.

Die Tatsache das es für einige *mit Hilfe* von Pillen, Tabletten und künstlich angereicherter Nahrung funktionieren kann macht noch lange keine Naturgegebenheit und Gültigkeit für die Allgemeinheit daraus. Noch nichtmal für die die in einer Überflussgesellschalft leben.

Bsp.

Es gibt Wahn....|kopfkrat Äh Veganer die sind der Meinung man könne Hunde und Katzen Vegan ernähren.
Und nach ihren Worten soll das auch funktionieren.
Nun gibt es allerdings bei Hunden und Katzen eigentlich gar keine Diskussion darüber (bei normal Denkenden) ob diese nun Pflanzenfresser sind oder nicht.

*Sie sind es nicht!!!

*Aber diese Herrschaften wollen einen sehr oft was anderes erzählen nur weil Püppi noch mit dem Schwänzchen wedelt und sich offenbar "freut" wenn Frauchen mit der Schüssel Sojaklumpen ankommt und sich jedesmal verarscht fühlt weil es wieder kein Fleisch ist. :c

Was passieren kann wenn man Lebewesen eine falsche Ernährung aufzwingt kann man am Bsp von BSE sehen, auch hier sind Rinder keine Fleischfresser im Umkehrschluss.

Und wie sich viele (extreme) Veganer geben, zeigt zumindest für mich schon erste Ansätze einer Mangelernährung die bereits das Hirn angreift.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruss


----------



## BigGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bsp.
> 
> Es gibt Wahn....|kopfkrat Äh Veganer die sind der Meinung man könne Hunde und Katzen Vegan ernähren.
> Und nach ihren Worten soll das auch funktionieren.
> ...


 
Das ist auch keine Tierrecht mehr, die wollen Fleisch. Peta stört das nicht, die (zumindest die "Rädelsführer":q) sind nichts weiter als ein scheinheiliger Haufen#q(Die Taktik, erstmal Stars ins Boot zu holen, verwendet Peta genauso wie Scientology. Hmmm...|kopfkrat).

Aber das überschneidet sich wiederum mit dem Spione von Peta-Trööt...


----------



## laverda (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Hi Boardies, 
ursprünglich ging es doch um Angler = Tierquäler? und nicht um ernährungsphilosophische Grundsatzdiskussionen. 

Ich bekomme die Pappenheimer (normalernährende Nichtangler und Tierfreunde) immer ganz schnell mundtot. 
Mein Grundsatz: Wer Fleisch und/oder Fisch essen möchte, der muss auch SELBST in der psychischen und physischen Verfassung sein, Tiere artgerecht zu töten. Angeln = töten, weil, wenn ich angeln gehe, möchte ich idealerweise einen vernünftigen Fisch für die Küche mitnehmen. Wenn es mehr oder für mich ungenießbare sind => schonendstes Zurücksetzen. Aal und Zander nur zum Spaß aus dem Wasser ziehen, Photo, zurück damit und dann zuhause Fischstäbchen oder "Wildlachs" vom Aldi.........nicht mein Fall. 
Bestimmt soll der Steakfreund nicht auf die nächste Weide wetzen und dort ne Kuh meucheln, aber er sollte sich die Frage stellen, ob er vielleicht nem lecker Hühnchen den Hals umdrehen, ausnehmen, rupfen, anschließend genießen könnte. Wenn nicht........vielleicht mal die eigene Position überdenken. 
Selbst mein Sohn (9 Jahre) entscheidet seit Jahren selbst beim Angeln über Leben und Tod seines Fangs und hat dabei bei allem Jagdtrieb bereits eine tolle respektvolle Haltung der lebenden Kreatur gegenüber entwickelt.


----------



## HOX (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ Ronny
> 
> Unabhängig von Rotzbarschs seltsamer "Wartehaltung" will ich dir kurz erklären warum das so falsch gar nicht mal ist im Gegensatz zu deiner Aussage das man keine tierische Nahrung mehr aufnehmen *muss*, womit diese Vegandiskussion irgendwie angefangen hat und das Angeln als Quälerei gestraft wurde.
> Zumindest  jetz am bsp von Vegan da Vegetarier teils auch Tierprodukte nutzen und das Tier damit ebenfalls benachteiligen.
> ...



@Ollek: Kompliment, guter Beitrag, aber in machen Punkten wage ich zu widersprechen.

Eins vorneweg, ich bin kein Vegetarier/Veganer oder ähnliches.
Aber, wenn man alle Fläche die momentan zur Futtermittelproduktion (Soja, Luzerne, Klee, Grünland, Futtergerste, Futterweizen,Futterweizen usw. ) zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion einsetzen würde, hätte man 

1.) ausreichend Flächen.
2.) ein wesentlich kleineres C02- Problem.

Dein Düngemittelargument finde ich gut und weit gedacht, in wie weit es realistisch ist, dass die Alternativen fehlen, wage ich denoch arg zu bezweifeln.

Für mich ist Fleisch essen etwas völlig Naturgegebenes, aber unter den Aspekten welche Klimawandel, Weltbevölkerungswachstum usw. mit sich bringen ist es eigentlich dekandenter Luxus....


----------



## Ollek (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



HOX schrieb:


> Aber, wenn man alle Fläche die momentan zur Futtermittelproduktion (Soja, Luzerne, Klee, Grünland, Futtergerste, Futterweizen,Futterweizen usw. ) zur Nahrungsmittelproduktion einsetzen würde, hätte man
> 
> 1.) ausreichend Flächen.
> 2.) ein wesentlich kleineres C02- Problem.
> ...



Grünland sofern gebrauch gemacht wird, bedeutet weitgehend naturbelassenes Land. (Kuhweiden) Inwieweit  durch fehlen dieser Recurcen wie Rindfleisch und Milch eine Vegane Ernährung ohne Anbauflächenvergösserung stattfinden soll die keine Natur zerstört wage ich weiterhin zu bezweifeln ohne es beweisen zu können in anbetracht auch aufkommenden Biodieselbedarfs und Nachfrage.

(Auch dieses bald wichtige Endprodukt erfordert zunehmend mehr Fläche mit schon jetzt absehbaren Folgen)

Wir schieben uns lediglich Meinungen hin und her ohne Beweiskraft.

Wo ich auf alle Fälle überzeugt bin das Anbauflächen vergössert werden müssten wäre bei Fisch.
Das Meer reproduziert sich selber (sollte es jedenfalls) ohne Anbauflächen zu belegen. Ein Fehlen von Fisch für die weltweite Ernährung hätte auf die Landwirtschaft fatale folgen im Zuge der Kompensation durch zusätzliche Anbaufläche als Ausgleich.

Das ist auch nicht meine Meinung sondern war Thema eines Fernsehbeitrages zu diesem Thema allgemein.



HOX schrieb:


> Dein Düngemittelargument finde ich gut und weit gedacht, in wie weit es realistisch ist, dass die Alternativen fehlen, wage ich denoch arg zu bezweifeln.



Das Problem mit dem Dünger wäre evtl gar nich mal so die Beschaffung als viel mehr die dann zu erwartene Überdüngung die jetzt schon ein Problem darstellt.

Auch Fische (überdüngung der Meere durch Abwässer und Auspülungen durch Landwirtschaft) wären warscheinlich nicht sehr dankbar darüber und würden im Fang ein geringeres Übel sehen. (sofern endlich allgemein reglementiert)



HOX schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fleisch essen etwas völlig Naturgegebenes, aber unter den Aspekten welche Klimawandel, Weltbevölkerungswachstum usw. mit sich bringen ist es eigentlich dekandenter Luxus....



|kopfkrathmmm....

Interessanter Gedanke weshalb mir grade die Gentechnik in den Sinn kommt die stets den Ertrag steigern aber die Anbaufläche verkleinern will. (evtl weil diese Leute wissen was es heisst die Erdbevölkerung auch in Zukunft ausreichend oder auf jedenfall besser als jetzt zu versorgen)

Allein es sind die Leute über die mitunter hier diskutiert wird die genau dieses wehement ablehnen. (Veganer, Ökos, Petas etc)

Klimawandel

Experten sind sich uneinig ob durch den Menschen oder die Natur enstanden. 
Klimawandel ist keine Erfindung der Neuzeit, die gab und gibt es nicht erst seit es Menschen und deren Umweltverschmutzung gibt.
Die Sonne und die Meere haben da ein Wörtchen mitzureden.

Weltbevölkerungswachstum

Warum wächst die Weltbevölkerung überhaupt ?
Weil Fleisch essen für die Menschheit ungesund und überflüssig sein soll oder weil Menschen eben *auch* Fleisch essen statts nur Pflanzliche Kost?

Nochmal der Mensch und das Tier entscheiden über Natürlich oder nicht, und nur weil es einige mit Präparaten machen ist noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit gegeben.

Eine Bekannte von mir ist Vegan, in Ihrem Schrank stehen nicht nur B12 Präparate sondern die ganze Bandreite an Supplements die eine eigentlich Vollwertige Kost mit sich bringt...

:gWarum wohl?

Gruss

PS noch kurz, es ging mir einzig um den Vorwurf das Vegetarier und Veganer das Recht hätten Angler als Tierquäler zu bezeichen.

Wenn diese Leute mir Alternativen aufzeigen die es nicht in Tablettenform gibt und zudem mein naturgegebens Recht auf Geschmack und Jagdtrieb wahren,  lasse ich mich gern überzeugen.*(jetzt komme mir keiner in einem Anglerforum mit "das wäre nicht Naturgegeben":g)* 
Allein bis jetzt sind mir die Argumente (nicht hier aus diesem Forum) nicht ausreichend genug (auch für die nächsten Hundert Jahre nicht )


PS Sorry für die vielen Klammern, habe keine Zeit für Ausdruck (kommt nicht wieder vor :q)


----------



## Seefliege (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

#h

man hat den eindruck, dass ohne ein paar semester philosophie oder ähnlich vergeistigte zustände, ein solches thema hier nicht mehr diskutiert werden kann ... #d

warum so kompliziert, hatten wir doch die ganze argumentative "walze" erst vor kurzem im C & R -thema. #c (peta, veganer und so weiter ...)

ob ein fisch beim angeln als ganzheitlicher prozess (biss, anhieb, haken eintreiben, drill, landen, abhaken, fotografieren ...) qualen erleidet ist wissenschaftlich nicht bewiesen. auch wenn das immer wieder eingeräumt wird ... |uhoh:

aber natürlich bedeutet das angeln einen nicht gering zu schätzenden schaden für den betreffenden fisch, welcher auch nicht durch relativierende "ausreden" zu verharmlosen ist. (verwertung als vernünftiger grund, angeln ist schonender als fischen, frischer fisch ist gesünder als fastfood ...)

für mich ist ein angler kein tierquäler, wenn er die fische möglichst schonend behandelt. diese schonende behandlung beinhaltet alle teilbereiche des fangprozesses, z.b. auch eine waidgerechte montage. (stahlvorfach beim hechtfischen ...)

im umkehrschluss sind für mich angler, welche bewußt ohne stahlvorfach auf hechte angeln an dieser stelle schon tierquäler. #q aber damit wir hier nicht zu sehr auf die tränendrüse drücken, muss das ja jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen ...

weitere bsp. kann sich jeder erfahrene petrijünger ohne große probleme vorstellen. (zu lange drillzeit, ungeeignete landungsmethode, umgang mit fischen nach dem fang; gerade bei massenfängen ...)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Miepol schrieb:


> #h
> 
> man hat den eindruck, dass ohne ein paar semester philosophie oder ähnlich vergeistigte zustände, ein solches thema hier nicht mehr diskutiert werden kann ... #d



Kurze Wortmeldung aus der letzten Reihe: 2 Semester Philosophie 3 Semester Psycho |supergri


----------



## Ollek (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Kurze Wortmeldung aus der letzten Reihe: 2 Semester Philosophie 3 Semester Psycho |supergri











Du musst Veganer sein 


:q is Spass....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Bekenne mich ebenfalls zu 4 Semestern Philosophie und einigen mehr Psycho.

Aber Fleisch in allen Ausprägungen, mmmhhhmmm! :k

Aber Miepol hat schon recht. Soll es doch jeder mit der Ernährung so machen, wie er lustig ist. Vegan oder nicht, das muss man schon mit sich selbst ausmachen. Solange keiner missionieren will: Bitte schön.


----------



## Boendall (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bekenne mich ebenfalls zu 4 Semestern Philosophie und einigen mehr Psycho.
> 
> Aber Fleisch in allen Ausprägungen, mmmhhhmmm! :k
> 
> Aber Miepol hat schon recht. Soll es doch jeder mit der Ernährung so machen, wie er lustig ist. Vegan oder nicht, das muss man schon mit sich selbst ausmachen. Solange keiner missionieren will: Bitte schön.


 
|good: Genau so sollte es ja sein. Um zurück auf das Ursprungsthema zu kommen: Man sieht/merkt sich immer schlechte Ereignisse eher, als Gute.

Angler beim Fischquälen gesehen -> wird gemerkt.

Angler beim Aufräumen von fremden Müll, weil er einen schönen Platz haben will -> gesehen, aber gleich wieder vergessen.

Gemixt mit einer großen Portion "Die sind sicher alle so" Verallgemeinerungselexier, kommt dann halt raus ANGLER SIND TIERQUÄLER UND NATURFEINDE.

Will aber auch keinen missionieren, leider informieren diese sog. "Tierschützer" oft nicht.
Aber was solls, ich habe kein schlechtes Gewissen, solange ich den Fisch so schonend wie möglich behandle.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Hallo,
ich habe mir den link angesehen und die ersten postings von den vogeldamen gelesen - danke das genügt.
Hier habe ich drei seiten gelesen und die anderen postings überflogen - das genügte auch.
Nun können wir uns über die einzelnen menschen die die natur lieben, das fängt beim blümchen an geht über das tier und endet beim mensch unterhalten und reichlich pos. und neg. posten, da können wir lange lesen und erfahren auch reichlich.

Der "reine" angler hat ja ein schweres los, da in seinem gehege d.h. in der natur sich auch angler bewegen, die fuk sagen und machen was sie wollen. Es ist eine belastung für jeden angler, der sich einfügt, die natur liebt und schätzt und sein fisch fängt - hinzu kommt die alte bezeichnung sportfischer - in dänemark nennt man den angler - wörtlich übersetzt lustfischer besser ist hobbyfischer.

Der name existiert ja schon recht lange, da war noch wettkampf angesagt der jetzt an land verlegt wurde durch casting. Ich kenne zeiten in den 80iger jahren, da wollte unser sportfischerverein - den namen wechseln.
In den 50iger jahren war eine zeit, da sah man alles anders. Naturschützer gab es zwar, aber "naturschutz" organisationen, wie sie heute aus dem boden schießen noch nicht. Es ist eine neue marktlücke die entdeckt wurde und auch boomt. Jeder will sich reine zeigen - auch die dreck an der weste haben, selbst die ehemaligen grossen gewässerverunreiniger sponsern heute große gewässerschutzprojekte.
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher angler und ein naturaktivist der ersten stunde - ich komme damit gut klar. Angriffe kenne ich auch, jedoch kommen sie kaum von fachleuten sondern meistens von personen - die sich mit dem deckmantel naturschützer einen sauberen namen machen möchten - jedoch nichts im leben in diesen bereichen bewegt haben. 
Sie müssen nur sagen, ich bin naturschützer, dass kann ich nicht verstehen, dass dieses gemacht wird. - dann heben sie sich ab - es ist eine selbstbefriedigung. 

Sie blubbern nur und greifen schnell den angler an - nun gibt es reichlich angler und nicht alle können zurück schießen - auch die fachliche rückendeckung fehlt.
Schade, sonst würden wir ein ganz anders bild abgeben.

Nachsatz:
hier eine kopie vom link - worte einer naturliebhaberin - die einen falschen mann hat.

Ente ess ich garnicht genau wie Gans, Hummer, Auster oder generell Muscheln, keine Tintenfischringe, keinen Aal einfach garnichts was aus dem Wasser kommt (schonmal ganz gut dass ich nicht als Eskimo geboren wurde, sonst wäre ich lääängst verhungert)

Wenn ich dann auch noch mit meinem Freund in die Stadt gehe und der kauft sich nen Matjesbrötchen wo der Schwanz vom Fisch hinten aus dem Brötchen rausguckt IGITT!!! Da könnt´ich kotzen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Toten Fisch packe ich dann ohnehin nicht an, solange er noch wie ein Fisch aussieht (bei Fischstäbchen ist´s schon wieder etwas anderes) und mein Freund will auch noch demnächst Sushi probieren 

Ist das tagebuch nicht schön zu lesen - das gefällt mir #q!
Gruss


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> nun gibt es reichlich angler und nicht alle können zurück schießen - auch die fachliche rückendeckung fehlt.
> Schade, sonst würden wir ein ganz anders bild abgeben.




Morgen!

Nun, wie du ja schon angedeutet hast, es gibt solche Naturschützer und solche. Falls es wirklich gerechtfertigt ist, Schwarz-Weiß Kategorien aufzumachen, könnte man das genauso gut auf die Angler übertragen. Es gibt eben solche und solche. Allerdings wird jeder von uns Situationen finden, in den er sich gegenüber dem Fisch nicht waidgerecht verhalten 
hat. Fragt sich nur, ob sich der einzelne das auch zugestehen kann, eine Notwendigkeit wäre es, will man die gleichen Fehler künftig nicht mehr begehen.

Konsequent zuende gedacht, kann man eben nicht von DEN Anglern sprechen. Der einzelne Angler hingegen kann sich durchaus in einzelnen Situationen derart verhalten, dass man dies vielleicht als Tierquälerei bezeichnen könnte. Genau deswegen fordere ich auch, sich nicht so sehr mit irgendwelchen befremdlichen Organisationen zu beschäftigen, sondern sprichwörtlich vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@ kohlmeise

Ich achte die natur, verhalte mich am gewässer, wie man sich verhalten soll und fange auch fische und töte fische waidgerecht.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn alle angler sich so verhalten würden.
Dann müssen wir nicht vor der tür gross kehren.

Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, zähle ich die personen nicht zu den anglern, die sich halt falsch verhalten am gewässer sowie mit den fischen.
Sie wissen nicht was sie tun - da sie andere ziele im kopf haben.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ kohlmeise
> Ich achte die natur, verhalte mich am gewässer, wie man sich verhalten soll und fange auch fische und töte fische waidgerecht.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn alle angler sich so verhalten würden.




Richtig, aber schau dich um: Wir und einige andere sind höchstwahrscheinlich ziemlich auf einer Wellenlinie, wenn es darum geht zu erklären, was einen waidgerechten Angler auszeichnet und wo Tierquälerei beginnt. Diverse Threads haben dies gezeigt. 
Wir haben also die "Wahrheit für uns gepachtet". Ist dies legitim? Gerade der C&R Thread hat gezeigt, dass sich die Einstellungen der Angler in mancher Hinsicht grundlegend unterscheiden. Ich wähle dieses Thema ganz bewusst, weil sich hier grundlegende Sichtweisen auf das Leben im allgemeinen am deutlichsten unterscheiden.
Wer hat nun Recht? Bzw. kann eine der "Fraktionen" fordern, dass sich die andere Seite ebenso verhält wie sie selbst? 
Genau da liegt das Problem: ich kann durchaus gewisse Praktiken beim Angeln als Tierquälerei bezeichnen. Diejenigen, die diese Praktiken ausüben, pochen darauf, dass meine Meinung nicht allgemeingültig ist und fahren in ihrem Tun fort. 
Welche Lösungsansätze siehst du bei diesem Dilemma?


----------



## Lenzibald (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Servus. Es ist genau wie ich immer sage !!!! Die Menschheit verblödet immer mehr. 
MfG Lenzi


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

@ Kohlmeise
Jetzt sind wir beim alten thema.
Betrachte ich nicht die wilden - die nicht wissen was sie tun - am gewässer und dem angler schaden anrichten, lande ich bei den anglern, die zum teil organisiert sind und genau wissen was sie tun und sich inzwischen in den eigenen reihen spalten. 
Das ist nicht schön zu sehen und sie zerfleischen sich selbst - da der eine meint er ist der könig am gewässer, da er mit schonhaken angelt und der andere glaubt er ist ein schützer - da er den gelandeten fisch die freiheit schenkt.
Ich bin einer der ihn tötet und frisst, :q lasse auch schon mal welche frei, wie es sein soll, aber hake nicht alle ab, weil ich kein fisch esse oder was auch immer. Ich bezeichne mich auch nicht als kochtopfangler, der für die grossküchen oder grossfamilien die töpfe füllen muss.
Ich genieße die natur, fange meine fische und mache mir auch reichlich gedanken, wie man einen fisch überlisten kann, sogar mit spezialhaken, damit ich keinen verliere und kenne auch meine grenzen, wo ich sage - jetzt reicht es aber wirklich, ob es beim hering ist oder bei der forelle, denn da reichen mir schon zwei stück.
Nun angeln nicht alle so - muss man ja auch nicht, da jeder das anders sieht.

Bei den put und take anlagen sehe ich es auch anders mit den stückzahlen - da es ein geschäft ist, da angeln fast alle gruppen gleich - sonst wird verlust gemacht.:q

Diese drei gruppen, die unter den anglern sind, haben unterschiedliche vorstellungen von der angelei, die älteste gruppe ist der kochtopfangler, der sich sein fischchen fürs abendbrot fängt. Die anderen gruppen sind neue strömungen 
die sich zum teil abheben von dieser alten und einge glauben sie gehen besser mit der natur um, da sie sie ganz anders schätzen. Das glauben sie nur und dadurch heben sie sich - so glauben sie - pos. von den anderen ab. Und wer gut reden kann, wird einige sogar überzeugen - ich schmunzele darüber. 
Da spielen mehrere faktoren eine rolle z.b. die angelindustrie, sowie den drang zum besonderen und unsere jetzige zeit.

Hinzu kommt noch eine gruppe unter den anglern, die ich noch nicht erwähnt habe - die big game angelei. Die schlagen alle, da sie sich gewaltig abheben. Auch hier hebt man sich ab, arbeitet mit den teuersten geräten und die ausfahrten kann man nicht mit einer dorschausfahrt vergleichen 
Sie machen jedoch nichts anderes, obwohl sie die letzten winkel der erde aufsuchen, wo ein einheimischer auf einen einbaum angelt und die goldenen rolle bewundert. 
Und so bleibt einigen nur - der marlin des kleinen mannes - der hornhecht, weil das geld einfach fehlt für solche fahrten. Ich sehe da keinen unterschied - nur in der fischart 

Betrachte ich es von der fachlichen seite - so sieht alles anders aus. Nun will ich kein wind machen, jedoch habe ich wissenschaftliche untersuchungen gelesen, wenn die einige aus den gruppen lesen würden, würden sie anders reden und auch handeln. Sie haben kaum diese informationen, schwimmen mit der breiten masse lassen sich beinflussen und präsentieren sich. Es sind angler die gerne mitreden möchten und geschichten erzählen. Alle bewegen sich jedoch in eine richtung - wie man sie am haken bekommt. Fachlich gesehen haben nur ganz wenige die ahnung bzw. was sich so weltweit abspielt mit den fischen.
. 

Jedenfalls existieren diese gruppen unter den organisierten anglern - die sich gegenseitig beschiessen - weil, einige - jetzt sind wir beim punkt - sich abheben möchten und als herr saubermann oder was auch immer, da stehen möchten - es ist unsere zeit und eine schwäche bei der person. 


Es ist ein wunder punkt in unseren reihen, der -so glaube ich - im nächsten jahrzehnt gesetzlich geregelt wird. Zum teil wird es ja schon durch fangvorschriften lokal geregelt. Ich habe an einem fliessgewässer genaue vorschriften entwickelt, was dort ein angler machen darf. Sonst würde jeder handeln, wie er sich den fang so vorstellt, damit er die angelei - aus seiner sichtweise - voll genießen kann, obwohl er keine ahnung vom gewässer oder fischbestand hat. Einige schütteln mir die hand und einige sagen, das ist ja kein angeln mehr, ob ich bescheuert bin, da liegt doch etwas mehr drin. Ich kann es verkraften und damit leben. 

Das fischereigesetz ist ja in deutschland eine landesgesetzt und schon unterschiedlich von land zu land. Der fang von fischen wird in den einzelnen ländern z.b. in dänemark ganz anders gesehen als in deutschland oder in japan bzw. costa rica. Die angelei in den ostblockländern wird mit ganz anderen augen betrachtet, die meisten angler haben eine ganz andere zielsetzung- es sind vorzügliche fänger - sehen jedoch die kreatur mit ganz anderen augen.
In indien macht man einen großen schritt über eine person, die auf dem gehweg liegt. Wenn in unseren ländern ein hund so liegt, bringt man ihm zum tierarzt - so unterschiedlich sind die handlungen. 
Es ist also sehr kompliziert und verrückt, wie man die angelei in den einzelnen ländern betrachtet. Norwegen hat eine ausfuhrbestimmung für fischfleisch eingeführt, da ist die touristikbranche fast zum erliegen gekommen - da es sich nicht mehr lohnt im zeitalter von schnäppchenjagd nach norwegen zu fahren - dabei ist es ein tarumhaftes land und ein paradies für angler - sie haben es selbst in schuld. 
Betrachte ich die berufsfischerei, verstehe ich die welt nicht mehr.

Ich habe zu all diesen angler gruppen gute kontakte und wenn alles im rahmen bleibt könnte man damit leben - aber einige, gerade in den europäischen ländern - wollen etwas besser halt sein und lehnen alle anderen ab und beschießen sie sogar, wissen jedoch nicht, dass sie sich damit ihr eigenes grab schaufeln. Hoffe ja nicht, dass der tag kommt in deutschland, dass es von bundesseite geregelt wird - dann ist ein riegel davor.
Selbst hier im board ist ja eine gier nach dem fisch- dem schnellen erfolg - im sekundentakt zu lesen. Man will alles wissen, den salzgehalt vom fjord, die temperatur im november wann der hornhecht kommt, wo die mefos stehen und ob noch aale da sind. Wenn dann noch das bier den gleichen preis wie vor zwei jahren hat - kann nichts mehr passieren - so glaubt man.

Jedenfalls sind wir angler nutzer der natur, wie jeder mensch auch - deshalb sollten wir uns schon gedanken machen, was wir damit machen bzw. wie wir damit umgehen und sich auch mal informieren, wie es so ausieht mit unserer natur und nicht nur schauen, wo der dorschkiller am billigsten zu kaufen ist und wo sind sie denn, die fische. Die suchen alle angler, egal welche gruppierung sie angehören.

Hier im anglerboard ist alles zu finden :q


----------



## laverda (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angler und Tierquäler??NIEMALS!*

Zitat: Jedenfalls sind wir angler nutzer der natur, wie jeder mensch auch - deshalb sollten wir uns schon gedanken machen, was wir damit machen bzw. wie wir damit umgehen und sich auch mal informieren, wie es so ausieht mit unserer natur und nicht nur schauen, wo der dorschkiller am billigsten zu kaufen ist und wo sind sie denn, die fische. Die suchen alle angler, egal welche gruppierung sie angehören.

Hier im anglerboard ist alles zu finden :q                                                                                                __________________
                #6 LAC



Zum Glück haben wir keine Zensur und jeder kann seinen Standpunkt frei äußern. 

Zum Leidwesen meint leider so mancher, er könne genauso nur nach seinem Gusto mit Natur und Kreatur umgehen. 

Aus diesem Dilemma kommen wir nicht heraus, solange der Mensch die Natur als Lieferant ausbeutet anstatt sie wie einen äußerst wichtigen und sensiblen Kunden zu hegen und zu pflegen. 

Das fängt im privaten Bereich des einzelnen an und zieht sich bis in die höchsten Entscheidungsgremien. Ökologischer und damit auch langfristiger ökonomischer Schwachsinn und Selbstmord entgegen aller wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse ist an der Tagesordnung. 

Nachhaltigkeit und im Zweifelsfall mal auf etwas zu verzichten ist nicht angesagt. 

Ich denke, wir sollten als Angler einfach Repsekt vor der lebenden Kreatur haben, ggf. schlachten, wenn wir mal wieder Fisch essen wollen. 

Eigentlich doch ganz, ganz einfach.


----------

